# mein eiweißabschäumer



## hoffisoft (28. Sep. 2007)

hei

nach langen test habe würde ich den immer wieder bauen.
50 cm rohr DN 100
eine reduziehrung DN 100 auf DN 50
t stück DN 50 auf mitte DN40
4 keramic steine und eine hi blow 70 habe ich dran. geht auch mit kleine pumpen.















gruß


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweieabschäumer*

hallo
man sieht es ja deutlich dass es funktioniert,super 
aber kannst du uns auch mal das innenleben in der tonne zeigen
und ne querschnitt-darstellung wäre auch nicht schlecht, so daß man
es besser versteht:beeten: :beeten: 
gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichheini (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ja Super ! zeig doch bitte ein bisschen möchte auch son ding bauen aber mit venturi.
gruß H-G


----------



## Kiki (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi !
Sieht ja gut aus , und funktionieren tut´s auch noch. 
Aber wozu brauche ich einen Eiweißabschäumer ?


----------



## Teichheini (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ein Eiweißabschäumer entfernt Eiweiße, Proteine, Phosphate und andere Stoffe aus dem Wasser.
 Ferner vermindert er das Algenwachstum und erhöht den Sauerstoffgehalt,
  wenn Er funktioniert.

Gruß H-G ( Heinz- Günter )


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo

den abschäumer von hoffisoft habe ich auch schon nachgebaut-allerdings mit einem 160er kg rohr-und tut hervorragend--tolle idee. 

mit so einem teil hat es sich erledigt riesen abschäumertürme zu bauen


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Ihr Technik und Koifreaks,

wäre schön wenn jemand mal beschreiben könnte wie so ein Teil funzt....:beeten: 

Würde das Forum sicherlich bereichern.


----------



## geecebird (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

@hoffisoft,

kannst du eine Skizze und ein paar mehr Detailfotos hier rein stellen? Das würde mir helfen zu verstehen, wie der aufgebaut ist. Dangöööö


----------



## hoffisoft (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

hier






gruß


----------



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi hoffisoft,


wie groß ist denn dein Teich in L oder m³.............. 

Das wäre eine gute alternative zu den Riesenabschäumern, weil mein Filterhäuschen eh nur ca. 1,5m hoch ist.....

Und: kommt da jede menge dreck aus???? Oder reicht es wenn da ein 10 oder 20L Eimer drunter steht der den Dreck auffängt???


----------



## hoffisoft (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

das holt er raus










gruß


----------



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi,

und wie groß oder wie viele Liters oder m³ ist nu dein Teich...... 


Oder iss das so'n riesen Geheimnis.................:


----------



## hoffisoft (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

frage:was hat die größe des teiches mit dem eiweis.... zu tun?????

gruß


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,

ehe jetzt hier der nächste Streit vom Zaun fällt - ich denke, Olaf würde nur gern wissen, bei welcher Teichgröße das gute Stück läuft und wieviel es dabei rausholt. Und das interessiert sicherlich nicht nur ihn.  (Du könntest auch einfach Dein Profil komplettieren. Wie weitreichend Du die Angaben machst, bleibt Dir überlassen.  )

Besatz und Fütterung spielen aber mit Sicherheit auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle.


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hi

bei mir 30000liter 25koi zwischen 30cm-60cm.

am anfang kamen so ca.5-6liter schaum.jetzt nach einiger zeit sind es am tag so 2-3liter.

bei mir ist das rohr aber etwas anders aufgebaut.


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hi

so sieht es bei mir aus

Foto


----------



## Wilm (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Mal eine technische Frage:

Muss ich ungedingt einen 50/40er Einfachabzweig so zersägen, oder ginge auch ein einfacher 87° Bogen und danach ein Red.Stück auf 40 ?

Grüße vom Wilm,
 der gleich mal in den Baumarkt düst.


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



			
				Wilm schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine technische Frage:
> 
> Muss ich ungedingt einen 50/40er Einfachabzweig so zersägen, oder ginge auch ein einfacher 87° Bogen und danach ein Red.Stück auf 40 ?
> 
> ...



erst ein red stück von 100er auf 40er und dann einen 40er 87grad bogen.
es muss zum ausgang hin enger werden damit der schaum durch luft rausgedrückt wird.


----------



## Kiki (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi !
Was ich gerne noch wissen möchte ist : Wie funktioniert das Ganze denn ? Wird der Abschäumer  einfach nur in den Filter „gehangen“ oder  wo ist  der Zu-/ Ablauf für das Teichwasser ?  
Kann man den auch „separat“ betreiben ? Welchen Sinn hat die Kunststoffplatte mit den Löchern ?


----------



## herten04 (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ehe jetzt hier der nächste Streit vom Zaun fällt - ich denke, Olaf würde nur gern wissen, bei welcher Teichgröße das gute Stück läuft und wieviel es dabei rausholt. Und das interessiert sicherlich nicht nur ihn.  (Du könntest auch einfach Dein Profil komplettieren. Wie weitreichend Du die Angaben machst, bleibt Dir überlassen.  )
> 
> Besatz und Fütterung spielen aber mit Sicherheit auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle.


Hallo Annett.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ehe jetzt hier der nächste Streit vom Zaun fällt - ich denke, Olaf würde nur gern wissen, bei welcher Teichgröße das gute Stück läuft und wieviel es dabei rausholt. Und das interessiert sicherlich nicht nur ihn.  (Du könntest auch einfach Dein Profil komplettieren. Wie weitreichend Du die Angaben machst, bleibt Dir überlassen.  )
> 
> Besatz und Fütterung spielen aber mit Sicherheit auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle.



Hi,

genau so isses.............. 



			
				Dieter Hallervorden schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche mehr Details........:



Na, ja, wenn der hoffisoft, da weiter nix zu schreiben will................: 


Dann hätte ich da noch einpaar Fragen an den Bernhard:

Wie viele Lüftersteine hast du da reingehängt??

Wie lang ist der Abschäumer??

Wie viel Luft bläst du da pro h durch oder was für eine Lüfterpumpe hast du da dran hängen??


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo



			
				Kiki schrieb:
			
		

> Wird der Abschäumer  einfach nur in den Filter „gehangen“



ja  



			
				Kiki schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist  der Zu-/ Ablauf für das Teichwasser ?



unten ist das rohr offen.durch die luft wird das wasser darin immer gewechselt.



			
				Kiki schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den auch „separat“ betreiben ?



was meist du mit sepperat?er kann in jede filterkammer oder im teich eingehängt werden.



			
				Kiki schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Sinn hat die Kunststoffplatte mit den Löchern



das sich der gebildete schaum nicht wieder durch die hochsteigenden luftblasen zerstört wird.



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Lüftersteine hast du da reingehängt??



6 stück.



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang ist der Abschäumer??



insgesamt 50cm--von unten bis zur lochplatte 40cm--160er kg rohr.



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel Luft bläst du da pro h durch oder was für eine Lüfterpumpe hast du da dran hängen??



koi pro hi blow 50

_EDIT by Annett: Richtigen Schreiber ins Zitat eingefügt._


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo

da ich nicht editieren kann

die letzten drei zitate stammen nicht von kiki sondern von Olli_P.


----------



## Wilm (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Bernhard,
gibt es eigentlich einen Erfahrungswert, ab welcher Luftmenge die Abschäumung beginnt? Ich habe jetzt soweit alles nachgebaut, allerdings habe ich nur eine Pumpe mit 500l/h dran. Mein Hälterungsbecken hat genug Eiweiß, denn das Fallrohr vom Filter schäumt schon nicht schlecht. 

Ich scheue persönlich die weiteren Energiekosten für den Betrieb, wenn ich da eine 60-Watt Luftpumpe einsetze...

Grüße vom
 Wilm


----------



## hoffisoft (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei olaf

seite 1  #1 steht alles
seite 1  #9 steht alles
das rohr ist grau
die platte mit den löchern ist zum festmachen an meinen filter.

gruß


----------



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi hoffisoft,


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ehe jetzt hier der nächste Streit vom Zaun fällt - ich denke, Olaf würde nur gern wissen, bei welcher Teichgröße das gute Stück läuft und wieviel es dabei rausholt. Und das interessiert sicherlich nicht nur ihn.  (Du könntest auch einfach Dein Profil komplettieren. Wie weitreichend Du die Angaben machst, bleibt Dir überlassen.  )
> 
> Besatz und Fütterung spielen aber mit Sicherheit auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle.



Mir geht es eben bei dem Abschäumer mehr oder weniger wie Annett schon schrieb um die Teichgröße, Besatz, evtl Pumpenleistung usw........:

 Und wenn du dein Teichprofil nicht öffentlich machen willst könntest du die Angaben ja auch per PN schicken , ich sags dann auch nicht weiter.......

Und wenn du das auch nicht willst, dann guck doch einfach in mein Profil und sag mir dann ob deine Version auch bei mir funzen könnte............


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo



			
				Wilm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich scheue persönlich die weiteren Energiekosten für den Betrieb, wenn ich da eine 60-Watt Luftpumpe einsetze...



meine pumpe hat 32 wattund 30liter die minute.

und die grösse des teiches oder besatz hat wie hoffisoft sagt nicht mit der grösse des abschäumers zu tun.

er schäumt halt so lange bis nichts zum schäumen mehr da ist.


----------



## Wilm (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Bernhard,
das ist doch mal ein klare Aussage: 30l/min. Da meine aktuelle Pumpe nur 6l/min. macht, dürfte mein Nachbau damit auch nicht funktionieren. Es gibt einfach zuwenig Schaum.

Morgen zerre ich mal meinen Kompressor an das Hälterungsbecken, drehe den Druck gegen 0 und schließe wieder den Sprudelstein an. 

Sollte dann meine Konstruktion funktionieren, dann mache ich mich auf die Suche nach einer passenden, preisgünstigen Luftpumpe.

Grüße vom südlichen Niedersachsen,
 Wilm


----------



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi,



			
				GERMAN-LOBO schrieb:
			
		

> und die grösse des teiches oder besatz hat wie hoffisoft sagt nicht mit der grösse des abschäumers zu tun.
> 
> er schäumt halt so lange bis nichts zum schäumen mehr da ist.




Na dann will ich mal gucken ob ich so'n Abschäumer bei mir auch noch integrieren kann.............


----------



## irokese (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo

Hört sich gut an, kommt aber bei einem 100derter Rohr mit 6 Sprudel Steinen noch genug Wasser durch?

Hab da noch 2 Fragen.

1) Wie viel cm muss das Rohr vom Boden des Filters entfernt sein, so das das        Wasser dort einströmen kann.

2) Wie viel cm müssen die Sprudel Steine unten vom Rohr wo das Wasser hochsteigt entfernt sein.



Gruß an alle da lass


----------



## Wilm (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Nein,
ich habe kein Zeichenbrett jetzt zur Hand, daher im Text.

35cm Rohr 100mm, danach eine HTPE-Platte mit 100 Stück 4mm Löchern.
Wasserstand etwa 3cm unter der Platte. Danach Reduzierung 100 auf 50, danach ein 87° Bogen 50mm. Jetzt ein Red-Stück auf 40mm und ein waagerechtes Rohr 40mm.

Ein Ausströmerstein bei 40l/m. Schaum pro Stunde liegt jetzt bei ca. 0,25l .

Nicht super, aber es funktioniert ...

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Teichheini (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Schaut doch mal hierhttp://www.ollikoi.de/index.php?page=07&sub=02 der würde mich interessieren


----------



## hoffisoft (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei
würde ich bauen für deine teichgröße, steht doch bei dem alles bei, nach bauen fertig. 


gruß


----------



## Janski (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Leute,

Glaubt ihr das ich mit 20 Liter Luft in der Minute irgendetwas rausholen werde??? 

Vielen dank für Antworten schon im vorraus,Jan


----------



## Teichheini (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ich werde mal anfangen die Materialien zu sammeln und das Ding nachbauen.
Wollte den Abschäumer aber gerne hinter der Filteranlage bauen .Mal schauen ,dann habe Ich nur eine Bauhöhe von 1 Meter ob das reicht ?
Probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## Bombusterestris (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,
ich habe mir heute mal so`nen Abschäumer zusammengebastelt. Habe aber  einen  50iger 87° Bogen benutzt und dann auf 40 reduziert (kein T-Stück wie bei Hoffisoft). Mein 100er Rohr ist allerdings nur ca.40cm lang damit es in den Filter paßt. Nun zur Frage, wann fängt das Ding an zu schäumen ? Seit heute um 9Uhr läuft das Gerät ohne sichtbaren Erfolg!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## hoffisoft (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

heute 13:48 










gruß


----------



## Olli.P (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Stefan,

vielleicht solltest du mal ein paar mehr Angaben machen........ 

Über Wasserstand, höhe Lochplatte etc. im Abschäumerrohr.....

ansonsten wird dir da wohl niemand eine Antwort drauf geben können........: 

Das Bild von hoffisoft zeigt zwar dass es funzt, aber eine Antwort auf deine Frage ist das ja wohl auch nicht...............  



oder........:


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo



			
				Bombusterestris schrieb:
			
		

> Nun zur Frage, wann fängt das Ding an zu schäumen ? Seit heute um 9Uhr läuft das Gerät ohne sichtbaren Erfolg!
> Gruß Stefan



nehme deinen abschäumer und setze diesen so tief ins wasser bis du im bogen--ausgang--40er rohr blasen siehst.
sollte dann nur wasser kommen das teil etwas höher setzen.
und dann sollte es klappen.
das ist ne reine einstellungssache


----------



## Bombusterestris (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,
 Zu den Angaben:
Die Platte ist eigentlich eine runde Fliegenklatsche mit mehr als 100 kleinen Löchern, die ich in die Muffe des 100er Rohrs eingepaßt habe. Fixiert wird diese durch die Reduzierung 100 auf 50 die in die Muffe gesteckt wird. Der Wasserstand ist etwa 3cm unter der "Platte". Die 5 kleinen Ausströmersteine machen eigentlich dank der Pumpe ganz schöne Blubberblasen. Siehe da, ich habe eben mal nachgeschaut. Es kommt Schaum!!
Wer sagt es denn, dass der Frosch keine Haare hat???? Zwar nicht so viel wie in der Abbildung oben, aber halt Schaum und nicht nur Wassertropfen.
Eben doch ne Einstellungsfrage.
Nochmals vielen Dank und eine gute Nacht.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## hoffisoft (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei


Die Platte ist eigentlich eine runde Fliegenklatsche mit mehr als 100 kleinen Löchern.
von was für eine platte redet ihr eigentlich?????????bei mir ist keine drin.
warum kommt denn von euch nicht mal ein bild???????

gruß


----------



## Bombusterestris (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,
das Teil habe ich mir eigentlich von Dir abgeguckt!
Dann kam die Sache mit der Lochplatte und ich habe einfach probiert.
Da ich kein geeignetes Stück Plaste zur Verfügung hatte und keine Lust auf 100 Löcher bohren, habe ich die Fliegenklatsche genommen.Ich glaube der Sinn der Lochscheibe liegt darin den Schaum stabil zu halten.
Anfangs lief es nicht, aber  die Ratschläge aus dem Forum waren sehr hilfreich und das Ding läuft,entscheident ist die richtige Eintauchtiefe!!! 
Aber wo eigentlich ist Dein Problem?????
Dein Abschäumer läuft doch super????
Gruß Stefan


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hi

so sieht meiner aus

das obere teil wo der trichter ist-ist abgedichtet und der schaum läuft im 40er rohr durch die teichwand in einen eimer.das ist ein 160er kg rohr.

Foto Foto ​


----------



## Arigato (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ich habe mir jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen.
Habe aber noch immer nicht verstanden was ein Eiweissabschäumer ist  
Ich meine damit nur, ich habe ja auch einen Teich aber noch niemals Eiweiss   auf meinen Teich gehabt?

Sorry für Frage aber in meinen Tümpel habe ich das wirklich bislang noch nie gehabt bzw. kenne ich das nicht und ihr baut ja gewaltige Vorrichtungen um dagegen etwas zu unternehmen.

Wozu dient das ganze und was ist Eiweiss im Teich? Wie kommt der dort hinein?

Gruss
Arigato


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo Arigato

eiweiss ist im urin der fische im futter u.s.w. das kannst du so nicht sehen.

ausser du hast z.b. einen wasserfall--da schäumt das wasser dann wo es einfliest.

ich hoffe die erklärung reicht.besser weis ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Bombusterestris (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Arigato,
lies doch mal die Beiträge von Teichheini vom 5.und 7.10.
Bei Ollikoi ist der Sinnn der Eiweißabschäumer beschrieben.
Hier gibt es auch eine Beschreibung für einen Abschäumer der im Durchlauf arbeitet. So habe ich es zumindest verstanden?????
 Teichheini wird uns schon noch erklären wie dieser funktioniert, ich glaube er hat die Absicht einen zu bauen ??????
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Arigato (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Aber ich habe doch keinen Eiweiss in meinen Teich, die Fische legen immer wenn überhaupt so längliche weisse Pfäden ab, aber Eiweiss habe ich nicht .
Mein Teich , Tümpel ist klar und rein und die Tiere am und im Teich fühlen sich wohl und ich weiss wirklich nicht was Eiweiss im Teich ist.

Ist schon gut, war ja nur eine Frage  

In dem Sinne 

Arigato


----------



## Toralf (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Im Grunde werden im Abschäumer Stoffe abgebaut die bakteriell ( Biofilter) nicht abbaubar sind. Das sind organische und anorganische Stoffe. Die Stoffe erhält man durch Ausscheidungen und Futter. Bei dem Abschäumer wird nun das Wasser mit Luft verwirbelt und es entstehen Luftblasen. An diesen Luftblasen lagern sich diese Stoffe ab. Diese Luftblasen verbinden sich durch die abgelagerten Stoffe und es bildet sich Schaum. Eigentlich sollte man das auch an jedem See beobachten können denn dort findet man auch häufig Schaum in irgendwelchen Ecken oder sehr viel auch an Wasserfällen. Ich hoffe das das so richtig erklärt ist.


----------



## Black1 (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Arigato

Ist doch ganz einfach zu prüfen.Leg einen Schlauch auf den Teichrand und laß das Teichwasser in den Teich plätschern.Bildet sich dann Schaum auf der Teichoberfläche, hast Du Eiweiß im Teich.Ich meine keine Luftblasen.Probier es aus, dann siehst Du es. 

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

[DLMURL="http://www.aquacare.de/info/tipps/d1flot01.htm"]oder so ![/DLMURL]

mfG


----------



## Arigato (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

mal Danke für eure Antworten, jetzt habe ich es verstanden.
Ich habe ja auch einen kleinen Wasserfall der nur ab und zu läuft und manchmal bildet sich dann dort auch so ein wenig Schaum, aber das dieser was mit Eiweiss zu haben könnte darauf wäre ich niemals gekommen.

Nun, man lernt nie aus. Also Danke nochmals für Info.

Gruss
Arigato


----------



## Gerät (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Kois scheiden das bis zu 12 fache ihres Gewicht an Urin am Tag aus.

Und da ist Eiweis drin.

Übrigens, Ist das kein Rieselfilter ?


----------



## Teichheini (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Geht doch


----------



## Olli.P (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi,

Aufbau??  Skizze?? Funktionsweise??


----------



## Teichheini (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

kommt noch heute abend


----------



## Teichheini (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Werde mal versuchen die Funktionsweise zu erklären.
Das ist zwar nicht meine Stärke aber anhand der Bilder
wird es schon gehen.Leider habe ich vergessen das Innenteil zu fotografieren.: 
Erstmal mein Filter Dreikammerfilter wird von einer osaga 9000
versorgt.
Anhang anzeigen 19750Anhang anzeigen 19751Anhang anzeigen 19752Anhang anzeigen 19753
Da wie man sehen kann im Patronenfilter sich eine Menge Schaum bildete wollte ich wissen was das ist . Oh Eiweiß ergab das stöbern im Forum und bei Google.
Das Zeug muss raus aber wie ?
Der Filterbereich durfte nicht größer werden meine Frau gab keinen zusätzlichen Platz her,und UVC sollte es auch nicht sein.

Blick von der Terrasse und auf Oskar.

Foto Foto 
Also setzte ich an den 70 Auslauf  ein 100 T-Stück nach unten eine Verlängerung ca.1m dann einen 90 Bogen Reduzierung auf 70 und dann schräg nach oben ab in den Teich,großer Fehler wird aber noch geändert.
Fehlt ein Siphonefekt der Schaum krabellt langsam zum Auslauf .

Nun das Schwierigste , Ich habe aus einem dünnen VA Blech ein Z-Blech gebogen und in das 100 Rohr geklebt. Die untere Lasche mehrfach ein geschlitzt ,zu faul zum bohren,damit die kleinen Röhrchen nicht rausgespült werden.Anschließend links und rechts ein Loch in das 100 Rohr gebohrt
Foto Foto Foto 
Auf der Wasserseite eine Stutzen mit Schlauch (alter __ Wasserschlauch) angeschlossen. An dieser Stelle wird das Wasser beschleunigt und reist Luft aus den Anschluss mit in die Tiefe.Auf der anderen Seite wo die Luftblassen wieder versuchen aufzusteigen sitzt ein Schräg eingeklebtes Rohr. Dort tritt der Schaum aus.

Und das ganze erbaut aus Restbeständen aus Keller und Garage.
Es lebe er Sammler !


----------



## Teichheini (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

ups Bilder sind weg
Foto Foto Foto Foto


----------



## Bombusterestris (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi,
kannst Du bitte mal dieses Blech, und wie Du es befestigt hast näher beschreiben? Dient dieser grüne Schlauch nur zum Ansaugen von Luft, oder hilft eine Pumpe nach????????????
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Teichheini (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Über den grünen Schlauch wird nur Luft über den Wasserstrom in der Verengung  des 100 Rohr mitgerissen.
 Habe Versucht ein Bild zu zeichnen mit Paint doch das ging irgendwie nicht
Schau mal in mein  Album da ist ein bmp bild.


----------



## Bombusterestris (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo H-G,
die Zeichnung ist super!!!!! Das Ding werde ich auch mal bauen, vielleicht geht
er ja besser als mein alter EA.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Teichheini (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Na dann mal viel Spass ! 
Ist auch nicht viel Arbeit und das Ergebnis supie . 
Als Kleber habe ich Flex+bond von der Firma Weicon verarbeitet gibt Es im Autozubehör-Handel.
Noch ein Tipp mach das Blech auf jeder Seite ca 1cm und biege die Seiten um.
So lässt sich das Blech besser einpassen und abdichten .


----------



## Teichheini (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Noch ein Tipp mach das Blech auf jeder Seite ca 1cm *größer*
und biege die Seiten um. 
sorry nicht nachgelesen:sorry c​


----------



## hoffisoft (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

wieder drin angeschlossen läuft ohne einzustellen







gruß


----------



## sveni6 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo.Ich bin neu hier und habe mir den Abschäumer auch nachgebaut.Wenn er richtig eingestellt ist läuft er super.Vielen Dank


----------



## Michi82 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo!

Ich habe den Abschäumer auch nachzubauen probiert, jedoch möchte ich den kompletten Abschäumer in die Tonne bringen ohne dass das Rohr oben hinausguckt. Hier mal eine Skizze:

 

Ich hätte dann ein Loch an der Seitenwand der Tonne durch das ich das Rohr nach aussen bringe, ist die Einstellungssache der Höhe dann nur mehr eine Millimeterarbeit oder kann es sein dass der Wasserstand ganz woanders im Rohr sein sollte? Ich habe als Lochscheibe ganz einfach eine Plexiglasscheibe mit 5 cm Durchmesser und ca 15  4 mm Löchern genommen. Ist das ausreichend oder müssen mehr Löcher vorhanden sein?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!

Lg


----------



## Michi82 (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Also wie in  der Skizze hat es leider nicht funktioniert, es kam nur Wasser. Dann habe ich das Rohr wie hoffisoft oben aus der Tonne gestülpt und siehe da, es kommt Schaum  

 

Ca 1/2 l/h wird jetzt abgeschäumt. Links im Bild steht nicht etwa ein kühles Bierchen  sondern das abgeschäumte "Etwas" und rechts mein Teichwasser.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Michi,

wie viel Luft bläst du dadurch....


----------



## Michi82 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Olli,

insgesamt blase ich 40 Liter die Minute durchs Rohr.

seit gestern Abend hat er ca 15 Liter Flotat abgeschäumt. Entweder ich bilde es mir nur ein oder die Fische am Grund haben schon eine natürlichere Farbe (Gelbstich vom Wasser wird blasser) - und das nach 3 Tagen Abschäumung


----------



## Olli.P (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Michi,

ich glaub dann ist meine Pumpe zu klein.............. 

720L/h..... 

Was für eine Pumpe hast du da dran


----------



## Michi82 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

ich glaube das die wirklich etwas zu schwach sein wird um die Menge Schaum zu erzeugen, die abgeschäumt werden kann. Ich habe eine Alita Hight Blow AL-40 dran hängen. Das Ding ist relativ günstig (gegenüber den originalen High Blows) und bis jetzt keine Probleme damit gehabt, wenn du allerdings zusätzlich einen Schwebe- bzw. Wirbelbettreaktor betreiben möchtest würde ich zu einer stärkeren Variante greifen.


----------



## cb0272 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Guten Morgen alle mann und Fraun

Habe da mal eine frage zu einem Eiweißabschäumer. 
Ihr könnt mir da bestimmt helfen.

Kann ich den Eiweißabschäumer  auch in einen meiner Pflanzenfilter stellen.
Würde der dann auch funzen?

Wollte mir auch einen bauen aber ich habe nur 2 Pflanzenfilter mit je einem Sifi´ davor.Und bei Euch stehen die in nem richtigen Filter drinne ,ode

Vielen Dank schon mal und nen schönen Tag


Liebe Grüße Christian


----------



## hoffisoft (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei 

nur mal zu zeigen was der so macht in einer nacht











gruß


----------



## matzeed7 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Also ich habe meinen Eiweissabschäumer nun auch ein wenig optimiert.

Für alle einen Tipp wie man auch einen geeigneten oberen Abschluss des Abschäumers hinbekommt. Ich habe dazu eine CocaCola 2 Liter Einwegflasche genommen. Diese passt ganz genau in ein HT 110er Rohr. Wenn man diese dann noch fest einklebt funktioniert der Abschäumer spitze....

PS Bilder folgen natürlich!


----------



## Teichheini (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

lass mal sehen brauche Anregungen für einen Filterneubau bei einer Freundin

(für ihren Teich) 

Bei mir ist das Wasser das ganze Jahr klar geblieben bis auf ein paar Fadenalgen
alles im (nicht mehr)grünen Bereich 
Der Eiweißabschäumer macht auch gute Arbeit und das ohne Luftpumpe.

Foto


----------



## ferryboxen (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo

ich war zu faul zum selberbauen.

habe mir einen bauen lassen .

gestern angeschlossen.....läuft einwandfrei.

gruss lothar


----------



## Olli.P (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Lothar,

gibt's eine Skizze/Zeichnung vom Inneren Aufbau  

Wäre schön wenn du die dann auch noch präsentieren würdest.


----------



## ferryboxen (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hy olli

kuckst du hier.

gruss lothar


----------



## Olli.P (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Lothar,


----------



## Buratino (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Forum,
habe nach euren tollen Vorlagen   auch mal schnell
einen Eiweißabschäumer gebastelt.
Bauzeit ca. 1h, Kosten keine 20€ und was das Beste ist,
das Teil funktioniert perfekt   .

Danke!!!!


----------



## matzeed7 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



			
				Buratino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forum,
> habe nach euren tollen Vorlagen   auch mal schnell
> einen Eiweißabschäumer gebastelt.
> Bauzeit ca. 1h, Kosten keine 20€ und was das Beste ist,
> ...




Ja genau,
so sieht die Brühe meines Abschäumers auch aus, ich habe nur den Trichter noch ein kleines bisschen tiefer gesetzt, so werden noch mehr Luftblasen gefangen, bzw abgesondert, das hat zwar den Nachteil, dass mehr Wasser verloren geht, jedoch leite ich dieses in eine 200 Liter Tonne und benutze 
es als Gießwasser


----------



## hoffisoft (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei


Also ich habe meinen Eiweissabschäumer nun auch ein wenig optimiert.

Für alle einen Tipp wie man auch einen geeigneten oberen Abschluss des Abschäumers hinbekommt. Ich habe dazu eine CocaCola 2 Liter Einwegflasche genommen. Diese passt ganz genau in ein HT 110er Rohr. Wenn man diese dann noch fest einklebt funktioniert der Abschäumer spitze....

PS Bilder folgen natürlich!

Ja genau,
so sieht die Brühe meines Abschäumers auch aus, ich habe nur den Trichter noch ein kleines bisschen tiefer gesetzt, so werden noch mehr Luftblasen gefangen, bzw abgesondert, das hat zwar den Nachteil, dass mehr Wasser verloren geht, jedoch leite ich dieses in eine 200 Liter Tonne und benutze 
es als Gießwasser


hei
wo ist die verbesserung und die bilder die du versprochen hast......


gruß 
i


----------



## Teichheini (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

@ Christian
Vielleicht zwischen Sifi und  Pf-Filter mach doch mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## matzeed7 (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



			
				hoffisoft schrieb:
			
		

> hei
> 
> 
> Also ich habe meinen Eiweissabschäumer nun auch ein wenig optimiert.
> ...




Uh Ha

eis kalt erwischt!

nun ich muss noch Bilder machen und die Verbesserung bezieht sich auf meinen alten EIweissabschäumer...

Mal sehen vielleicht vergesse ich die Digi heute mal nicht, dann könnten heute Abend schön Bilder folgen


----------



## matzeed7 (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

So nun schon mal erste Bilder meines 0/8/15 Abschaäumers auf meiner HomePage http://klaufrie.kl.funpic.de oder direkt 
http://klaufrie.kl.funpic.de/koi/Technik/Eiweissabschaeumer/EiAb.htm


----------



## cb0272 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

:help  Schönen guten Morgen an alle,

nun ein paar Bilder von unserem Sifi´ und dem Eiweißabschäumer der nicht schäumt. 
Ich habe aber Schaum auf dem Pflanzenfilter also gibt´s doch was zum schäumen. 
Habe den Abschäumer mit nem T-Stück am auslauf des Sifi angeschlossen so das jeder die hälfte bekommt.
Aber er will nicht schäumen.
Ist ohne Sprudelsteine so wie bei "Teichheini" seinem. 
Und nun die Pic´s


----------



## matzeed7 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

aus diesem Grund bauen viele eine Sichtscheibe in den Abschäumer ein, dann kann man besser sehen ob schaum gebildet wird, bzw wie der Auslauf einzustellen ist, sodas der Schaum nach Außen befördert werden kann


----------



## cb0272 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,

habe ich heute noch vor, aber es sah so leicht nachzubauen aus, wenn ich mal ehrlich sein soll.:? 

Ein paar rohre und nicht viel mehr, aber klappt ja nicht mit allem so leicht.

Aber es hat mit dem Sifi nachbau so schön leicht und schnell geklappt  auch wenn ich noch ein richtiges sieb reinmachen muß.
Anbei habe ich mal eine Zeichnung vom aufbau des abschäumers.

Vielleicht seht ihr ja den fehler auch so schon.:beeten 

Liebe Grüße aus Wünsdorf Christian


----------



## matzeed7 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

also ich würde es so bauen

von
http://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/html/bauanleitungen.html


----------



## cb0272 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Tja, genau den habe ich versucht nachzubauen aber irgendwie geht der bei mir nicht.
Und ich weiß einfach nicht warum.
Habe auch das lochblech und die schräge zum wasser umlenken und den luftanschluss usw.eingebaut.

Nur, warum funzt der nicht bei mir? 

Ich weiß es einfach nicht.

Trotzdem erstmal Dank.

Christian


----------



## Teichheini (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Versuch doch mal den 50 mm Auslass so hoch zu legen das Wasser aus dem Schaumrohr kommt und dann dreh ihn wieder ein wenig tiefer ich regel das mit einem Bogenstück am Auslauf.


----------



## cb0272 (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Danke für die tipps.
Wo muß ich ihn befüllen über der trennung oder drunter oder gar beides?


Grüße Christian


----------



## Marco (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi

Hier mal mein Eiweißabschäumer, 3es Jahr in Betrieb.
Rohrdurchmesser 160mm, 2 Meter hoch.
Die Bauanleitung hatte ich damals von der Seite http://www.markusfuchs.com/, welche aber wohl nicht mehr geht.
Die Bauanleitungen hatte ich mir aber gespeichert.


----------



## Marco (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hier nochmal die Bauanleitung, wie gesagt,von der Seite http://www.markusfuchs.com/. Ich selbst habe meinen Abschäumer etwas anders gebaut ( Nur 160er Rohrdurchmesser), aber er funktioniert einwandfrei.

edit by Frank: 4 Bilder wegen Copyright gelöscht.


----------



## hoffisoft (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

habe mal wieder zeit gehabt










mal wieder ein gegenstromabschäumer, noch im test, aber wieder gut. plan kommt wieder.
möcht nicht mehr den schaum, sondern nur noch die brühe.

gruß


----------



## matzeed7 (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



			
				hoffisoft schrieb:
			
		

> möcht nicht mehr den schaum, sondern nur noch die brühe.
> 
> gruß




Mit wieviel Luft arbeitest Du??


----------



## hoffisoft (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

mit einer AI  8000


gruß


----------



## hoffisoft (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

so an den fachmann.....






topf ist voll und am boden schaum  (möchte ich nicht mehr)
halte ich die hand vor den ausgang kommt stark luft raus (und der schaum)
wie kann ich den schaum aufhalten.????????
möchte einen hahn dran machen und nur die brühe ablassen, geht das überhaupt, oder macht mir die luft ein strich durch die rechnung??

gruß


----------



## matzeed7 (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Also ich benötige nur ca 180Liter/h Luft, dann erhalte ich in ungefähr 24Stunden
rund 30-40 Liter richtig braunes Wasser. Der erzeugte Schaum zerfällt bei mir sofort. Vielleicht könntest du ja noch ein grobes Sieb installieren, weilches den
Schaum zurückhält, sodass er sich zersetzen kann und nur das gebildete Wasser
aus deinem Rohr kommt.


----------



## hoffisoft (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

dieser kopf ist mit dn 70 rohr und voll mit stohhälme, der schaum muß erstmal ca 8 cm überwinden, der ausgang ca 1cm vom boden weg. ich nehme an der boden von dem behälter muß erst bis kannte auslauf mit brühe sein , das nur noch die bruhe raus kommt. da es ja nur ein test ist werde ich warten, bis der boden voll ist ob dann nur noch die brühe kommt. auf den einen bild sieht man schon das sich das schon lohnt, von einer nacht.

gruß


----------



## Teichfutzi (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ich habe einen Eiweißabschäumer für mein Aquarium gebaut. Dazu habe ich die obere Hälfte einer abgesägten Flasche auf dem Kopf über einen Lindenholzluftausströmer gehängt. Darauf ist ein 25mm Schlauch direkt über den Aquariumrand gelegt, der in einem Auffanggefäß endet. Fehlt da irgendwas, kann das nicht funktionieren, oder ist das kommplett sinnfrei?


----------



## Teichfutzi (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hier jetzt die Skizze:
 
ich hab den jetzt eine Nacht betrieben, und da bildet sich überhaupt kein Schaum, die Luftblasen platzen sofort an der Oberfläche. Was habe ich falsch gemacht, was fehlt?
Ist das insgesammt unsinnig, das fürs Aquarium zu machen, weil da garnicht genug abzuschäumende Masse ist?
Ich freue mich über Antworten!


P.S.: Dass die Flasche auf dem Kopf steht, war ein dummer denkfehler, natürlich ist die Flasche, wie man auf der Skizze sieht, richtig herum!


----------



## matzeed7 (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Aslo deine Skizze ist schon mal genau so wie ich es auch gemacht hatte, nur fliesst bei mir das ganze gepumpe Wasser vorbei. Das bedeutet, das das Wasser in dem Abschäumer von oben nach unten laufen muss und so an den vielen Luftblasen vorbei, die ja nun von unten nach oben wollen. Dieses gegenstromprinzip erhöht sicher den Wirkungsgrad des Abschäumers


----------



## Teichfutzi (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Das heisst, ich säge nur den Flaschenboden von der Flasche ab, damit das "Rohr" länger ist, und mache oben den Filterrücklauf dran:
 
So? Danke übrigens für den Verbesserungsvorschlag, vielleicht bildet sich ja, wenn ich das so gebaut habe, etwas Schaum, der dann die ganzen gebundenen Nährstoffe:evil in den Auffangeimer befördert.
Sonst wäre der ja umsonst 
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch was ausdenken, wie ich am Preisgünstigsten eine Verbindung zu dem Filterrücklauf machen kann.
Nach dem Wasserwechsel heute habe ich auch den Wasserstand um 2-3 cm erhöht, damit der Schaum (wenn er denn kommt) eine Chance hat, über den AQ-Rand zu kommen, bevor er "schmilzt"!


----------



## matzeed7 (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

ja so meine ich es, wenn das nicht funktioniert könnte es vielleicht noch am durchmesser der Flasche liegen. Vielleicht ist dieser viel zu gross??


----------



## Teichfutzi (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

das könnte natürlich sein, schließlich habe ich ja auch nur eine ziemlich kleine Pumpe (1l/h), die ich sogar noch gedrosselt habe, weil der Zoogeschäftmensch meinte, dass die Lindenholzausströmer nicht so viel vertragen, weil dann die kleinen Poren kaputtgehen und dann die Blasen größer werden.
Ich will mir dann demnächst ein T/Y-Stück holen, damit ich einfach 2 Ausströmer anschließen kann.
Wenn das nicht geht, dann nahme ich halt eine kleinere Flasche.
Ich habe überlegt, wie ich den Filterrückfluss in die Flasche kriege, ohne noch Geld ausgeben zu müssen, hat einer eine Idee?
Der Schlauch, der aus dem Filter kommt, hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 2cm und der Wasseraustrittsstutzen sieht so aus:
 
Er hat ca. 1,2 x 2,5 cm


----------



## matzeed7 (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Eigentlich braucht man da nicht viel. Das Wasser was von der Pumpe kommt muss halt bloss an den Luftblasen die nach oben strömen, nach unten fliessen.
Da bräuchte man doch nur den Schlauch in die Flache zu legen und beachten, dass durch das Schlauchloch keine Luft entweicht


----------



## Teichfutzi (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

ok das probiere ich dann mal demnächst aus!


----------



## hoffisoft (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

und noch mal mit einem anderen kopf. da ich nur wasser haben wollte, muß ich so damit leben, werde aber einen kleinen absperhahn dran machen, in den kopf sammelt sich sich wasser.







gruß


----------



## operator (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch ein wenig experimentiert.
Erstaunlich was nach 12 Std. Filterung bei
vermeintlich sauberem Wasser, nach Trommelfilter
und Biofilmreaktor noch übrig blieb.

schöne Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Olli.P (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Leute,


Die EWS sehen alle vielversprechend aus.  

Aber was ist mal mit Skizzen über den Aufbau  



			
				hoffisoft Beitrag #94 schrieb:
			
		

> mal wieder ein gegenstromabschäumer, noch im test, aber wieder gut. plan kommt wieder.
> möcht nicht mehr den Schaum, sondern nur noch die brühe.



Hoffisoft, ist deiner noch nicht planreif 

Vllt. solltest du den Plan einfach mal einstellen?? 
Evtl. kommen da ja noch von anderen Usern Veränderungsvorschläge.....


----------



## matzeed7 (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



			
				operator schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe auch ein wenig experimentiert.
> Erstaunlich was nach 12 Std. Filterung bei
> ...



Hallo Ralph,

die Idee ist auch nicht schlecht, gefällt mir eigentlich besser als meine eigene. Wie hast du es gemacht, das das Wasser in das grosse rohr laufen kann ohne das da Luft entweichen kann. Kannst du nicht mal ein paar mehr Bilder einstellen.

Gruss Matze


----------



## operator (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Matze,
ich verstehe nicht ganz was Du meinst.

Meinst Du den Übergang des 70er Fallrohres in die KG-Muffe ?


----------



## matzeed7 (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

nein, ich meine den Wassereinlauf in diesen Abschäumer. Also wie/wo läuft das Wasser ein?

Gruss Matze


----------



## p3ox (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo, 

ich hab auch den EWS von hoffisoft mal nachgebaut und wollte ihn hier zeigen!
Der EWS ist direkt im Rücklauf integriert und hängt im Fischbecken. Die Schaumbildung hält sich in Grenzen, was wohl an der zu schwachen Luftpumpe liegt!Zusätzlich sind im Red-Stk 50/40 Strohhalme eingesetz.

Anbei noch 2 Bilder vom EWS und von dem was er in 3 Std produziert hat 

Das Bild mit den 2 Wassergläsern zeigt links das normale Teichwasser und rechts den Ausstoß vom EWS
PS: Die Teichfolie wird noch unsichtbar gemacht *g*

LG, Basti


----------



## matzeed7 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

ich würde den EWS viel länger bauen und dann die Luft so viel tiefer einströmen lassen, so hat der EWS mehr Zeit zum schäumen


----------



## hoffisoft (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

nur mal zu zeigen heute morgen 23.12.2008 um 9:30    14 tage ohne futter

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/7895/pict1453br0.jpg




gruß 

                  EIN FROHES WEIHNACHTSFEST WÜNSCHE ICH ALLEN


----------



## Frankia (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage zur Funktion des EWS.

Hier ist beim Eiweißabschäumer immer die Rede vom Wasserstand innerhalb des Schäumers.
Offensichtlich ist dies sehr wichtig für die einwandfreie Funktion. Aber es ist doch nicht auszuschließen, dass insbesondere im Sommer durch Verdunstung oder auch durch längere Regengüsse sich der Wasserstand im Teich und somit auch im EWS verändert. Funktioniert er dann nicht mehr oder muß man den Wasserstand im Teich ständig neu regulieren?
Bedarf es dann einer  "Niveauregulierung"?


----------



## sveni6 (29. Dez. 2008)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Die meisten bauen ihre EWS ja im Filter wo der Wasserstand eigentlich immer konstant ist.Ich finde es schon wichtig das der Wasserstand in dem EWS immer konstant ist.Sonst funktioniert er nicht Richtig.


----------



## jaho80 (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo zusammen
Könnte man da nicht nen Schwimmer aus styrodur bauen, wo das rohr drin steckt... das würde ja eine gewisse schwankung des wasserstands  regulieren.
Hab ich mir so gedacht, da ich auch vorhab nen Abschäumer zu bauen.!?


----------



## sveni6 (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



jaho80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Könnte man da nicht nen Schwimmer aus styrodur bauen, wo das rohr drin steckt... das würde ja eine gewisse schwankung des wasserstands  regulieren.
> Hab ich mir so gedacht, da ich auch vorhab nen Abschäumer zu bauen.!?



Müsste eigentlich auch gehen.Dann gleicht er sich ja immer mit Wasserstand aus.


----------



## Frankia (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



hoffisoft schrieb:


> hei
> 
> nur mal zu zeigen heute morgen 23.12.2008 um 9:30    14 tage ohne futter



Hallo Hoffi, 

zunächst einmal alles Gute für das neue Jahr, vor allem Gesundheit und noch viele Bastelideen, von denen die Forumsmitglieder profitieren können!

Das ist ja wirklich fast unglaublich was Dein EWS an den Tag befördert. Wenn das nicht Anlass genug ist, Deine Idee nachzubauen, aber.......
Ich hatte die Frage hier schon einmal gestellt:
Ist das alles Eigenbau oder hat du irgendwelche vorgefertigten Teile verwendet und welche?
Wenn ja, kannst Du Hinweise geben, wo entsprechende Zeichnungen oder Bilder hier im Forum vorhanden sind?
Betreibst Du Deine Filteranlage mit Schwerkraft oder über die Pumpe?
wenn mit Schwerkraft, wie hast Du das Problem der unterschiedlichen Wasserstände, insbesondere im Sommer durch hohe Verdunstung, gelöst?

Entschuldige die vielen Fragen, ich hoffe, dass Deine Geduld nicht  so sehr überstrapaziert wird.


----------



## hoffisoft (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

frage 1:   ja
frage 2:   seite 1-13
frage 3:   pumpe
frage 4:   im filter letzte kammer ist immer gleicher wasserstand   bei mir.

den letzten abschäumer ist bei mir neu (gegenstrom mit einer 10 000 pumpe und hei 8000 luftpumpe mit 4 steine) oben im kopf ein rohr dn 70 voll mit strohhelme. 


gruß

ps: der ist hier auch schon beschrieben


----------



## Frankia (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Hoffi,

vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort, werde jetzt einmal hier "studieren"!


----------



## robert37 (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo 
Hier mal eine Skizze von meinem Abschäumer.
Sie kommt von Koitronik.de 

http://www.koitronik.de/Grafiken/Link-Grafiken/abschaeumer-skizze.jpg

Bei mir bin ich aber noch nicht zufrieden.Das liegt aber wohl nicht an der Skizze sondern an meiner Bauweise .
Hab nochmal ein paar Bilder hier vom Probelauf vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee was ich ändern muss (könnte)
Vielleicht den Schaumausgang verkleinern ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## hoffisoft (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

dein schaum wird zerschlagen von den einlaufenden wasser, versuche mal das einlaufrohr zu verlängern, oder eine platte schräg einzubringen.

gruß


----------



## robert37 (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Hoffisoft

Ich werde mal schauen ,was ich da mit dem Einlauf ändern kann eine Platte und eine Trennwand ist da schon drin.

Vielleicht noch eine zusätzliche Trennplatte oben direkt unter dem Einlauf ?

Der Einlauf ist der grüne Schlauch oben.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## hoffisoft (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

das habe ich nicht gewußt. dann würde ich knapp über den schaum austritt ein platte wie ein deckel machen,es kann sein das der schaumbehälter zu groß ist, oder den wasserstand erhöhen. wenn der schaum  den ganzen behälter ausfüllt, kann er nur da austretten wo das loch ist, schaum muß sehr fest sein. ein bischen rumspielen, sieht doch gut aus.

ps: oder kann es sein, das deine luft an den schläuchen austreten kann?????????
gruß


----------



## robert37 (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo hoffisoft

Das daran hab ich auch schon gedacht vieleicht weis ja noch jemand einen Rat

Gruß
Robert


----------



## robert37 (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



hoffisoft schrieb:


> hei
> 
> 
> ps: oder kann es sein, das deine luft an den schläuchen austreten kann?????????
> gruß



Hallo Hoffisoft

Also an den Schläuchen kann keine Luft austreten das ist alles dicht .Der Schaum wird auch einfach nicht fest er ist immer nur so ,wie auf den Bilder zu sehen ist .Wie du schon sagtest werde ich erst mal versuchen den Schaumraum zu verkleinern.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## hoffisoft (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

würde ich noch nicht machen, stelle mal den wasserstand so ein wie bei deiner zeichnung.
das ist bei dir nur eine kleinigkeit. und wenn er gut läuft grabe das ding ein. den kannste so tief eingraben, bis zu deiner verjüngung dn 100 auf 50. wenn du noch einen dn 50 schieber über hast, dann mache den mal am auslauf und solange einstellen bis es klappt. 

gruß


----------



## robert37 (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Auch hei 

Ich werd nochmal etwas tüfteln.Du hast recht so viel kann das nicht mehr sein .
Aber den Wasserstand höher einstellen hab ich schon probiert das ging nicht dann muss ich die Luft zurück drehen sonst blubbert das schon am Schaumauslass raus.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## hoffisoft (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei


mm mm ist das nur, und mal an der luft spielen, das geht schon. laut zeichnung ist dein wasserstand knapp unterm schaumaustritt, da mußte hin. die luft von deinen ew kann nur da durch, und nimmt den schaum mit. halte mal die hand da vor. holz oder kerramikstein bringen sehr feine blasen, da durch wird auch der schaum fester.  

gruß


----------



## Frankia (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



Bombusterestris schrieb:


> Hallo H-G,
> die Zeichnung ist super!!!!! Das Ding werde ich auch mal bauen, vielleicht geht
> er ja besser als mein alter EA.
> Gruß Stefan



Hallo Stefan, suche vergelblich die Zeichnung von H.G.
Kannst Du sie hierher verlinken? 
Danke


----------



## robert37 (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hi 

Du siehst das genau richtig die Luftblasen wirken sehr grob sind normale Sprudelsteine .

Wenn du bei mir auf die HP (unter Probelauf Abschäumer) gehst dann siehst du das ich mit der Luft schon einiges gemacht hab sonst kann ich aber gerne auch nochmal Bilder davon einstellen.
Das Ergebnis mit 6 Steinen sieht eigentlich sehr gut aus im Eimer das Wasser ist ganz dunkel nur eben die Festigkeit und Menge vom Schaum ,da denke ich muss eigentlich wesentlich mehr kommen.

Hatte auch schon mal dran gedacht den Wassereinlauf oben etwas zu beruhigen,das heisst die Wassermenge beibehalten aber etwas ruhiger in den Abschäumer laufen zu lassen.

Na mal schauen wir bekommen das schon hin.Da aber .......von euch auch keine groben Fehler anscheinend festgestellt werden an dem Abschäumer wirds wohl echt nur ne Kleinigkeit sein.

Hier unten mal ein Bild 6 Sprudelsteine Auslass Abschäumer links und Schaumauslass rechts

Gruß
Robert


----------



## hoffisoft (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

fehler nicht, den aus fast jeden rohr bekomme ich schaum. nur du hast den sehr aufwendig gemacht und der war nicht billig. 


gruß


----------



## mastercam (20. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



Buratino schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> habe nach euren tollen Vorlagen   auch mal schnell
> einen Eiweißabschäumer gebastelt.
> Bauzeit ca. 1h, Kosten keine 20€ und was das Beste ist,
> ...



habe mir heute auch mal den Abschäumer gebaut, es kommt aber kein Schaum sondern nur Wasser,habe eine Kompressorpumpe mit 60l/min mit 2 Ausströmsteinen.
Woran kann es liegen ?


----------



## robert37 (20. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



mastercam schrieb:


> habe mir heute auch mal den Abschäumer gebaut, es kommt aber kein Schaum sondern nur Wasser,habe eine Kompressorpumpe mit 60l/min mit 2 Ausströmsteinen.
> Woran kann es liegen ?



Hallo Mastercam

Wenn du mal ein paar Bilder einstellen könntest dann könnte man dir vielleicht helfen so ist das nicht möglich .:l

Vielleicht hast du auch noch deinen Vornamen parat dann könnte man dich besser ansprechen 

Dann kann dir hier sicher jemand helfen


Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## mastercam (20. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Bilder werde ich morgen mal machen,denke es liegt an den Ausströmsteinen,sind diese blauen Kugeln ,werde morgen mal 4feinere Ausströmer holen und anbauen.
Es kommt aber ne grüne Brühe raus. Der Luftblasen im Rohr bilden keinen festen Schaum.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## robert37 (20. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Andreas 

Dann sieht das das warscheinlich auch so aus wie bei mir oben auf den Bildern 

Ich bin da auch noch am tüfteln .
Hab einen 2 Abschäummer gebaut konnte ihn aber noch nicht probieren ,da die __ Hel-x noch nicht da sind.

LG
Robert


----------



## mastercam (20. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Eignen sich diese Auströmer besser ?http://www.mm-aquaristik.de/Shop/pd420416394.htm?defaultVariants=search0_EQ_Mini_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=


Welche Größe ?



Andreas


----------



## robert37 (20. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Du must welche nehmen die möglichst feine Bläschen erzeugen.

Ob die das machen kann ich dir nicht sagen vielleicht weis das hier ein anderer

lg
Robert


----------



## mastercam (21. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hab mal Fotos gemacht ,es ist über Nacht nur die zu sehende Menge Wasser ausgetreten,kein Schaum.
Ich habe auch nur 2 Ausströmkugeln angebracht und die machen auch keine sehr feine Blasen.


----------



## hoffisoft (21. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

schaue dir mal meine erste seite an, dann kommst du drauf.

gruß


----------



## mastercam (21. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



hoffisoft schrieb:


> hei
> 
> schaue dir mal meine erste seite an, dann kommst du drauf.
> 
> gruß



Keine Ahnung komme nicht drauf, mach mich schlau
Hoffi  ,was für Lüftersteine hast du drann ?


----------



## Redlisch (21. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Andreas,
hast du überhaupt genug Eisweis im Wasser um Schaum zu erzeugen ?

Ich hatte es letztes Jahr auch mal probiert, ich bekomme auch im Teich keine stabile Luftblase hin.

Damit brauche ich auch keine Abschäumer 

Axel


----------



## matzeed7 (21. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

es könnte  sein das dein Eiweissabschäumer zu tief hängt, versuch mal ihn ein bissel höher zu setzen!


----------



## hoffisoft (21. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

zeige mal den abschäumer ganz, wo ist das steig rohr???? das bild war zu klein, links habe ich eingezeichnet.





gruß


----------



## mastercam (22. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo
Das 100er Steigrohr ist so wie Du eingezeichnet hast.
Foto kann ich nicht machen,habe das Ding ausgebaut.
Die Ausströmsteine waren nur unten in dem Steigrohr.
Wie kommt denn eigentlich Wassernachschub in das Rohr?
Könnte den Abschäumer auch mit dem Ausgang vom Sifi verbinden,würde dann eine Durchströmung im unteren Bereich geben.T Stück unten an dem 100er Rohr.Ausströmsteinen unterhalb  von dem T Stück.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Capelle (29. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,
habe mir mal erlaubt, auch so einen Eiweissabschäumer nach zu bauen, mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg.......
Das Teil läuft über einen OSAGA Teichbelüfter LK60 -> 60L/min mit 4 Ausströmsteinen 50mm blau........
Aber irgendwie will das ganze nicht so, wie ich es möchte, so wie die Einstellung jetzt auf dem Bild, läuft es noch am besten, setzte ich das Steigrohr höher, kommt garnichts mehr, setze ich es tiefer, fließt nur noch Wasser......
Aber so wie es jetzt ist, ist der Schaum sehr dünne, nicht so wie auf Euren Bildern fest.....
Kann ich noch irgendwas probieren?
Grüßerle
Detlev


----------



## hoffisoft (29. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo


bild1 vorne höher, 
wo der schaum raus kommt einen dn 40 winkel drann kannste besser einstellen.
ich habe die besste erfahrung gemacht, ein stück dn40 und dann ein stück  20 rohr ein geklebt

gruß


----------



## Capelle (29. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Du meinst jetzt, das Auslaufrohr schräg nach oben laufen lassen? 
Und den Winkel müßte ich ja dann erst mal waagerecht stellen und dann langsam nach und nach nach oben drehen?

Grüßerle
Detlev


----------



## hoffisoft (29. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

alles richtig, oder so

 

und wenn du mal viel zeit hast,mache mal das t stück so wie ich, seite 1. warum???? ich kann durch mein rohr schauen wie der schaum da ankommt. da stelle ich schon meine luft ein. der bogen ist einfach aber ich meine der andere von mir besser.


gruß


----------



## Capelle (29. März 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Alles klar, dann werde ich mir morgen im Baumarkt nochmal ein T-Stück holen, durchsichtigen Kunststoff habe ich noch von der Rolle, ca 1,5mm dick, müßte ja reichen, ist ja kein Druck drauf 
Zudem habe ich mir nochmal neue Auströmer (JBL microfein) bestellt, meine Luftbläschen sind jetzt auch arg groß......

Werde dann wieder berichten, ob es besser geworden ist......

Und besten Dank für die Aufklärung 

Grüßerle
Detlev


----------



## küka (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo an alle Technikprofis,

nachdem ich mich jetzt durch tausende von Beiträgen gewühlt habe, hätte ich doch noch einige Fragen zum Abschäumer. 
Ich bevorzuge einen Rieselabschäumer, damit ich nicht noch eine extra Luftpumpe brauche.

Unser Teich ist sehr groß, 90 Kubikmeter und wird nur mit Savio-Rundskimmer mit kleiner Vorfilterstufe und einer Oase Aquamax Pumpe 8000 betrieben. Wir haben im Frühjahr immer Klarwasserstadium, wenn die Temperaturen wärmer werden haben wir starke Probleme mit einzelligen Algen (Trübung) des Wassers. 
Fische haben wir keine im Teich, aber im Bachlauf jede Menge Schaum.

1. Der Entwurf von Teichheini gefällt mir ganz gut, hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit "unbelüfteten" Rieselabschäumern gemacht?

2. Welche Höhe bzw. Durchmesser sollte das Rohr mindestens haben? Ist breiter oder höher günstiger?

3. Welches Material eignet sich zum befüllen? Habe von O2-Kugeln, __ Hel-X, Bioballs und Kaldness-Ersatz gelesen. Was ist zu empfehlen?

4. Wie bekomme ich das Füllmaterial zum Reinigen wieder aus dem Abschäumer raus? Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks? Ich kann ja nicht jede Woche den Abschäumer umkippen, da ich ihn auch zur Hälfte eingraben will.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
Katrin


----------



## küka (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Mir ist noch was eingefallen:

Wir haben überlegt die ganze Konstruktion ohne Bohrungen, sondern nur mit KG und HT-Teilen zu realisieren. Gibt es für den Schaumauslass eine bestimmte Größe? Kann ich von einem 100er Abzweig auf ein HT 50 reduzieren, oder ist das nachteilig für die Schaumbildung?

Vielen Dank
Katrin


----------



## Klausile (17. Juni 2009)

*Endlich - Abschäumer Schäumt ab!!!*

Hallo Leute,

nach fast einem Jahr hab ich nun endlich meinen Abschäumer fertig!
OK, eigentlich habe ich nur letztes Jahr ein wenig experimentiert und dieses Jahr ebenso, aber nun funktioniert er endlich! 

Ich hoffe das nun auch die Fadenalgen weniger werden. 

Na ja, wir werden sehen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Thomy67 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Klaus

hast du noch eine skitze vom ewa und innenleben?
mit wie viel luftdruck bist du im ewa?


----------



## Klausile (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Thomas,

eine recht vereinfachte Skizze füge ich mal an.

Das Wasser wird mit einer 10.000 Liter Pumpe aus dem Teich auf ca. 1 Meter höhe in einen Siebfilter mit Spaltsieb gepumpt. Von dort läuft es in die rechte Filterkammer, ist eine art Patronenfilter, leider eine totale Fehlkonstruktion.
Von der Filterkammer strömt das Wasser oben in ein 150er KG-Rohr, dann geht es unten weiter, wieder nach oben durch ein 100er Rohr in die zweite Filterkammer. Darin befinden sich Matala Matten. Und dann zurück in den Teich.

Ursprünglich wollte ich direkt in dem 150er Rohr abschäumen, das ging aber nicht, da mir durch die Luftmenge die erste Filterkammer überlief.
Also habe ich kurzer Hand ein 100er HT Rohr in das 150er gesteckt.
In die Muffe zwischen dem HT Rohr und dem oberen T-Stück habe ich einen umgedrehten Trichter gesetzt. Den Trichter habe ich x 4 mm Löchern in ein Sieb verwandelt, hier entsteht der eigentliche Schaum. Der kann dann durch den seitlichen Stutzen austreten.

Die Luft liefert ein Kolbenkompressor mit 60 Liter/Minute Luftleistung. Den Druck den der Kompressor liefert kenne ich leider nicht.
Als Ausströmer dient ein einziger Keramik Ausströmer, der natürlich für diese Luftleistung geeignet ist.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Thomy67 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo  Klaus

danke für die erklärung 

LG Thomas


----------



## Thomy67 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo... 
hab den EWA nachgebaut und  er blubbert ordentlich 

hab aber eine Art Schwanenhalsauslass gemacht um die Feineinstellung
gut zu justieren, die Stärke des Auslasses kann ich durch einen Sprudelstein
verändern, der 8 Sprudelstein ist verlängert und hab ihn an einer Schnur
besfestigt, desto höher ich den Stein hochziehe desto schwächer wird der EWA,
ist ein versuch ob es sich bewährt wird sich zeigen 

als Zwischenplatte mit Löchern habe ich 2 runde kleine Pflanzkörbe zerschnitten 
und passen perfekt ins 100KG-Rohr,

auf meriner HP hab ich den zusammenbau  und ein Video eingestellt. 
http://picasaweb.google.ch/Thomy67/Teich
unter Galerie Thomy EWA-Video

im mom hab ich ihn auf ca 1 liter innert 2 Std. eingestellt.

es hängt eine Air Blow 50 dran.


----------



## matzeed7 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Schicker Teich!!


----------



## Thomy67 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo...
meinst du meiner ? 

denn... danke


----------



## matzeed7 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Na Klar Deinen!!!!


----------



## MartinK (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Servus! Würde das so funktionieren?

 

Das Rohr selbst soll ein 125er sein.
Am Ablauf kann man zur Justierrung des Wassersstands noch nen Winkel nach oben ranmachen oä. 

Muss da wo der Schaum entsteht und dann zum Rohr rauswandert, also zwischen Wasserstand und Schaumauslass noch Strohhalme rein, dass der Schaum besser "hochwandern" kann ?

Grüße


----------



## matzeed7 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

ich denke schon


----------



## Klausile (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Matin,

ich hatte es am Anfang auch so versucht wie du. Der Effekt war, das der Filter über gelaufen ist, da die viele Luft wie ein Luftheber das Wasser nach oben hebt.
Gelöst habe ich das bei mir so:
In das 125er Rohr habe ich ein 100er Rohr gesteckt in dem ich abschäume.
Das 100er Rohr läuft in einer 100er Doppelmuffe die mit einer Rohrschelle auf dem 125er aufliegt. So kann ich mit wenig Aufwand die höhe des Abschäumers regeln.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/47569&d=1245246054

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MartinK (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hmmm würde es dann nicht reichen wenn das 120er Rohr oben offen ist?
So wie bei Teichheini seinem:







Der von dir Klaus sieht auch gut aus, allerdings habe ich noch nicht raus wie der innen genau aufgebaut sein soll. 

Vielleicht kannst du mal noch fix nen Querschnitt mit Paint machen :beeten


----------



## MartinK (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

keiner einen Rat ?


----------



## Starvalley (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hmmm...mal ne Frage zu den Strohhälmen (womit Ihr sicherlich die Trinkhälme und nicht das tatsächliche Stroh meint - oder?):

Wass bezwecken die Strohhälme? Sicherlich werden sie den Schaum konstanter machen, aber bringen sie auch mehr Schaum zum Vorschein als ohne Strohhälme? Wieviele macht Ihr da hinein und lasst Ihr sie auf der Länge oder schneidet Ihr sie kurz????

Würde meinen EWA gerne etwas effizienter machen.

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## MartinK (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Also so wie ich das mitbekommen hab einfach ganz normal reintun. Der Schaum wandert dann durch die besser nach oben.

Grüße


----------



## matzeed7 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ich denke die Idee hinter dieser Strohhalmgeschichte ist die, das die erzeugten Luftblasen in den Halmen gefangen werden und noch ehe sie sich wieder zersetzen können schon von den nachfolgenden Luftblasen nach oben gedrängt werden.


----------



## marcus18488 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo

hier mal eine Aufbauzeichnung meines selbstgebauten Eiweissabschäumers, den ich leider nur noch ein paar Tage habe (verkauft)

Aber die Welt geht nicht unter, baue mir das gleiche Ding nochmals

Die Stärke der Schaumes wird mit der Menge der Luftzufuhr eingestellt.

Hab das ganze an meinem Meerwasseraquarium abgeschaut und so nachgebaut. Funktioniert ohne Probleme und spitzenmässig.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## c-r-u-s-h (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,

habe mich heute mal an einem Eiweissabschäumer gemacht, angehängt das erste Bild nach 15 min.. Morgen gibts mehr, kommt mir zurzeit noch ein wenig
grob vor der Schaum. Bei den meisten anderen ist der viel feiner, kann aber evtl an der Luftpumpe liegen, habe z. Zt. nur eine mit 900Ltr. zur Hand!



 

Aber ne obligatorische Frage noch:
Ist es eigentlich der Schaum oder das hier immer wieder gezeigte trübe Wasser welches aus unseren Teichen entfernt werden muß.

gruß c-r-u-s-h


----------



## c-r-u-s-h (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo an alle interessierten,

hab noch mal ein Foto gemacht. 12h abgeschäumt mit einem leicht nach oben gebogenem Schaumaustritt, so dass tatsächlich nur der Schaum raus kam. Hoffe nun auch ich konzentriere mich auf das richtige (auf den Schaum)!
Dieser ist noch ein wenig grob aber möglicherweise krieg ich das auch noch hin.

gruß c-r-u-s-h


----------



## nico1985 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hi, was ist dem im rechten glas???? Sieht so dein teichwasser vorher aus oder ist das Cola?? oder der Schaummm!!!!???!!!

gruß nico


----------



## c-r-u-s-h (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hi Nico,

das rechte Glas ist der wieder flüssig gewordene Schaum. Ich glaube
der Schaum ist zu grob und deshalb verflüssigt er sich wieder im Eimer.

gruß c-r-u-s-h


----------



## MartinK (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hab mir auch einen für die Filterkammer gebaut. Kosten maximal 5€.


----------



## Klausile (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Leute,

mein Abschäumer ist nun ca. 5 Wochen im Einsatz.
Das Wasser war vorher schon recht klar, aber nun verliert es auch immer mehr diese Braun-Färbung.
Ich musste den Abschäumer inzwischen fast 10 cm tiefer stellen, damit er überhaupt noch was abschäumt.

Also ich bin mit dem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden - und das mit minimalem Aufwand.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## c-r-u-s-h (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,

habe heute ne andere Luftpumpe (30L/min) verbaut, Schaum wird tatsächlich feiner (4 x Lindenholz-Ausströmer). Hoffe ich werde auch schnell Erfolge sehen können. Ich freue mich besonders deshalb weil alles andere am Teich wahnsinnig viel Geld kostet, dieses kleine Bauteil aber so günstig und effektiv arbeitet wie kein anderes. Ich freue mich für alle die hier erfolgreich nachgebaut haben. Möchte aber trotzdem noch einmal nachhaken; Es ist doch der Schaum der raus muß und nicht die schmutzige Flüssigkeit die mit raustropft oder? Oder beides? Ich Frage deshalb weil hier ein paar Seiten zuvor jemand nur die schmutzige Flüssigkeit raushaben wollte und den Schaum nicht mehr wollte. Fragte mich dann ob das sinnvoll ist?

gruß c-r-u-s-h


----------



## Soundport (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Natürlich beides. Denn der Schaum ist das Trenn und Transportmedium, für die im Wasser befindlichen Stoffe, und sobald der zerplatzt, entsteht ja wieder Flüssigkeit. 

Umso dunkler die Flüssigkeit, umso besser Arbeitet der Abschäumer. Jeder Abschäumer produziert natürlich, unterschiedlichen Schaum. Der eine bleibt länger erhalten der andere weniger. Am ende zählt aber nicht, wie lange der Schaum ausserhalb des Abschäumers besteht, sondern das der Schaum solange erhalten bleibt, bis er an der Austrittsöffnung angekommen ist.


----------



## tattoo_hh (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



c-r-u-s-h schrieb:


> Ich glaube
> der Schaum ist zu grob und deshalb verflüssigt er sich wieder im Eimer.



das ist egal. du erzeugst schaum um stoffe aus dem wasser zu befördern. wenn si raus sin (im eimer gelandet) kann/soll er sich ruhig auflösen... sonst sieht es doch wie nach einem feuerwehreinsatz aus :-D
richtiger schau entstehr ja auch nur bei belastetem wasser....


----------



## c-r-u-s-h (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

@Soundport
@tatoo_hh

Vielen Dank. Nun scheiß ich beweid....ähhmmm...nun weiß ich bescheid. Dann läuft bei mir alles wie es soll. Super! Danke nochmal.

gruß c-r-u-s-h


----------



## Thomy67 (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,

Winter anfrage: 
lasst ihr euren Eiweissabschäumer durchlaufen im Winter ?
wenn  ja... gefriert der schaum nicht bei minusgraden


----------



## Redlisch (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Thomy,

nein, spätestens beim ersten Frost wird er abgebaut.

Das Risiko ist einfach zu groß das er kaputtfriert.

Außerdem fahre ich meine Pumpen gen Winter eh runter und die Filterstrecke mit dem UVC und EWS wird abgebaut, gereinigt und eingelagert.

Wird das Wasser < 6°C schalte ich die zweite Filterstrecke auch aus.

Axel


----------



## Thomy67 (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo Axel

danke für den tip, werd ich auch so machen, den filter fahr ich auch runter ... den nur noch 1/3 den winter durch für den skimmer.


----------



## koisan (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo,
hoffisoft , habe dir mal eine mail geschickt.
antoworte mal bitte drauf.

mfg koisan


----------



## hoffisoft (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei

läuft immer noch, im winter nicht.


gruß


----------



## koisan (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

was ich mich nur frag ist,
habt ihr an den ews auch noch ne pumpe angeschlossen die ständig neues wasser in den ews pumpt?
oder wie macht ihr das?

gruss johannes


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,
meine Pumpe (6000er) für den EWS liegt im Filter. Jetzt ist die aber aus,  wozu auch, keine Fütterung = Kaum Eiweiß


----------



## koisan (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo uwe,
ist mir schon klar das es jetzt nicht läuft..hab meinen filter ja auch aus.
wollte es ja nur allgemein mal wissen wie die ews im filter gespeist werden.
bei den normalen ausserhalb weis ich es ja. aber bei den im filter nicht.

mfg johannes


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Mein Filter läuft schon noch, aber sehr gedrosselt


----------



## koisan (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo hoffisoft,
hast du bei deinen ews auch eine extra pumpe angeschlossen?
mfg johannes


----------



## hoffisoft (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei


fange mal bei 1 an dann wirst du alles lesen können..



gruß


----------



## koisan (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Schaffi (26. März 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hiho Ihr,
Bin neu hier und bin echt faziniert was Euch für Lösungen einfallen. 
Also zum Problem, ich hatte letztes Jahr sehr mit Eiweiss zu kämpfen, wenn ich morgens in den Garten kam konnte ich mir direkt mal den Kescher schnappen und nen ca. 1 - 1,5m hohen Eiweissberg wegkäschern, ich hatte den Teich letztes Jahr auch erst angelegt. Mit start dieser Saison hab ich den Filter wieder aufgebaut ( Eigenbau via drei Regentonnen ) und wieder angeschmissen, da ich zu hohe Stromkosten scheue beschleunigt das Wasser aus der letzten Tonne in ein "Fallrohr" und fließt so in nem Bachlauf der mit einem Wasserfall ( geschlossener Wasserfilm ) endet. Da entsteht dann halt auch der Schaum. 

Ich habe den Grundgedanken des Abschäumers verstanden, nur in welche der drei Filtertonnen kann ich den Einbauen? Die Tonnen sind wie folgt aufgebaut:
1) Wasser läuft vom Bitron in die erste Tonne wo Bürsten drin sind (Vorfilter) 
2) Feinfilter mit Filtermatten
3) Platikröhrchen für Bakterien mit gleichzeitiger Sausterstoffzufuhr
Also theoretisch bietet sich bei mir die erste Tonne am meisten an, denn Tonne 2 ist zu vollgestopft mit Filtermatten und Tonne drei will ich eigentlich in Ruhe lassen. 

Mein Teich, sollte alles im Profil zu sehen sein, umfasst ca. 30000l Wasser, ca 50 Goldfische (wobei ich mich wohl von einigen trennen muss, denn ich will noch 10 - 15 Kois dieses Jahr einsetzen ), 10 Goldorfen, 5 __ Silberkarpfen und heut erst gesehen mindestens drei __ Frösche  
Ich versuch mal ein Foto mit einzustellen vom letzten Jahr, das drumrum ist noch Baustelle aber bis die Kois kommen wird sich das hoffentlich auch geändert haben. 

Mit besten Güßen 
Stefan


----------



## Olli.P (26. März 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Stefan

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy


Wenn du schon mit Koi anfangen willst, fang alles andere an Fischen raus und gib sie in gute Hände ab  

Und:

Halt dir gleich eins vor Augen:

Koi = teuer 

Denn mit dieser Aussage:



> da ich zu hohe Stromkosten scheue



brauchst gar ned erst mit Koi anfangen


----------



## Schaffi (26. März 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Oli und danke für die nette Aufnahme  

Ich glaub ich muss ein bisschen weiter ausholen^^ also, die Eltern meiner Verlobten haben auch nen Teich, darin ebenfalls Goldfische, um die 20 Kois und __ Graskarpfen. Daher denke ich nicht das es das Problem ist die Arten miteinander zu halten. (Allerdings hab ich ja schon angedeutet das ich die Goldies dezimieren will)

Zu meiner Aussage mit dem Strom, sooo war das nicht gemeint, ich hab ne 250W Pumpe Tag und Nacht im Einsatz, der Druck reicht von der Pumpe um den Filterdurchlauf zu Steuern und noch ne Fontäne zu betreiben, momentan nutz ich allerdings keine Fontäe sondern Wälz lediglich das Wasser ein bisschen damit um. ( Nein, nicht aus der Tiefzone  )

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Anliegen, wo nun nichts zu gesagt wurde ^^

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Stefan,

bau den EWS da ein wo der Platz ist. 

250W 

Was iss das für eine???

'ne Schmutzwasserpumpe..... 


Dann investier noch ein paar € in eine vernünftige Energiesparende Pumpe und gut iss 

[OT]Und:
Trotzdem würde ich die Goldis komplett raus fangen und abgeben, denn die vermehren sich ja bekanntlich wie die Karnickel, willst da jedes Jahr auf's neue Unruhe in den Teich bringen [/OT]

Ach ja:

Und mach mal bitte ein paar Bilder bei Tag und stell deinen Teich hier mal etwas genauer vor.


----------



## Schaffi (28. März 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Alles klar, danke werd ich machen. 

Die Pumpe ist ne Gardena Pumpe, lag im Baumarkt aus auf nem Krabbeltisch, anstatt 350 nur 120 weil sie da halt gelaufen ist  Wasserdurchlauf kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, mach ich, wenn ich Bilder vom Teich mach und ja, ich stell Ihn dann auch vor, wie oben schon gesagt, momentan noch eine Baustelle, hab mir hier auch schon Anregung für nen kleinen Vorteich geholt, um dann eben die Pflanzen zu haben, da die Kois, die später ja kommen sollen, die Pflanzen sonst als Leckerlie ansehen ^^ 

Hab mir heut nen Eiweißschäumer gebastelt, leider kein Erfolg erzielt, da die Leistung von dem Sprudler wohl um einiges zu gering ist, naja kommt Zeit kommt Rat und ein stärkerer Sprudler. 

Bis dann 
Stefan

Achso und die Goldies, ich muss mal schauen wie die sich so vermehren, hatte letztes Jahr 10 Stck reingesetzt, aus dem Teich von den Eltern meiner Verlobten und siehe da im moment sind es knapp 50 schwammen letztes Jahr auf einmal so im Teich rum ^^


----------



## Olli.P (28. März 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Stefan,

wir gucken uns auch ganz gerne Bilder von Teichbaustellen an.  

Also, ran an die Kamera und Bilder machen


----------



## Schaffi (29. März 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Also, Teich vorgestellt und Bilder reingestellt, ich hoffe das reicht erstmal, mir tun schon die Finger vom tippen weh  
Hier anbei auch noch zwei Bilder, wo man - so nehme ich an - das Eiweiß gut erkennen kann und, da man bis auf den Grund ( 1,80m ) sehen kann, stören mich die Bläschen auch wenns schon erheblich weniger geworden ist, seitdem das Wasser vom Wasserfall nicht mehr direkt in den Teich tritt aber die Lösung gefällt mir nicht so recht, da ich doch lieber den Vorhang wieder sehen möchte. 
so long 
Stefan 
öhm, schaut bitte in das Album, ich weiß nicht warum aber ich find hier grade den Bildermanager nicht ^^


----------



## Schaffi (31. März 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Betreffend der "Blasen" ich geh doch mal stark davon aus das es Eiweiß ist oder?


----------



## Schaffi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Ihr,
ich hatte zwischendurch mal Zeit und hab mir nun auch einen Schäumer selbst gebastelt, nun weiß ich aber nicht ob er wirklich so funktioniert wie er sollte^^ 

Ich habe ein 110er Rohr als Hohlkörper, am oberen Ende eine Verjüngung auf 75, zwischen beides eine "WM" Fliegenklatsche ( ich denke da liegt mein Problem ) zu guter letzt noch auf der Verjüngung ein Winkel ( im moment ein T-Stück ). Wenn ich nun den Schäumer in Betrieb nehme muss ich die Wasserlinie oberhalb der Fliegenklatsche - oder Lochsieb - haben, da der Schaum sonst nicht stabil bleibt. Ich habe auch ehr große Schaumblasen und was Wasser tropft aus dem Schäumer raus, soll heißen es kommt kein Schaum dafür Wasser. 

Wenn ich nun in den Eimer gucke sehe ich Wasser mit nem Schaumrand. 

Ich habe einen Vergleich angestellt zwischen dem Wasser was da rauskommt und dem aus dem Teich. Im ersten moment ist nicht wirklich ein Unterschied zu sehen, doch wenn man genau schaut sehe ich kleine Weisse Schwebteilchen und das Wasser aus dem Schäumer riecht auch ziemlich streng nach Fisch im Gegensatz zu dem Wasser aus dem Teich. 
Nun die Frage, ist das die richtige Funktion? Wenn ich mir so manche Bilder ansehe was da für Schaum und " Dreck " kommt hab ich so gewisse Zweifel. 

Zum Abschluss sei noch gesagt, dass der Schäumer in meiner ersten Filtertonne ( Grobreinigung ) steht und davor noch ein Bitron hängt. 
Luft macht die Pumpe übrigens 3.000L / Std 

Ich stell nachher noch ein paar Bilder ein aber vielleicht fällt ja schon dem einen oder anderen was ein, wie zB. zu große Löcher in dem Lochsieb ( Fliegenklatsche ). Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar. 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Schaffi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Na hier ist im moment auch nicht wirklich was los oder? Wo sind denn die ganzen selberbauer??


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Stefan,

hast es schon mal mit weniger Luft versucht???

Ich habe bei mir im EWS eine Filtermedienauflage mit 13x13mm Raster verbaut und es kommt mal mehr Schaum und mal mehr Wasser, daher finde ich das völlig normal... 

Ich habe übrigens auf DN 50 Reduziert........ 


Und:

Wo sind die Bilder..............


----------



## Schaffi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ne, mit weniger hab ich es nicht wirklich probiert, wobei ich mich frage warum der Schaum im Rohr nicht wirklich stabil bleibt. Bei Hoffi sieht es so aus als ob er den Schaum aus dem Schaumbad entnommen hat ^^ 

Naja morgen ist ja Ruhetag ... da kann ich in Ruhe nochmal rumprobieren  
ansonsten werd ich das auch mal auf 50 probieren, das muss doch gehen^^

Kommt denn bei Dir sofort Schaum oder dauert das ehr ein bisschen?

Gruß
Stefan
Ach und ja Bilder kommen morgen nach


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Stefan,


nee, bei mir kommt auch nicht immer Schaum.........


----------



## Schaffi (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Liegt das jetzt an unserem scheinbar saubern Wasser?


----------



## Schaffi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

So hier endlich die Bilder, konnte mich mal kurz von der Arbeit ( siehe Hintergbrund, Kies legen )
losreißen 



 

 

Das kommt momentan aus dem Schäumer ( wenn man genau hinsieht, sieht man Tropfen, kein Schaum, je nach Tiefe mehr oder weniger Wasser. Im Glas sammeln sich außer den Blasen so kleine weiße Fragmente, ka was das ist.



 

 

 

So sieht das Ding aus, ich glaub ich hab oben die Maße durcheinander gebracht.




 

 
So siehts es im moment im Teich aus, ich nehme an, die Algen sind wegen der Sonneneinstrahlung da. Vor der Hiztewelle war das Wasser Glasklar und ich konnte auf 1,80 - 1,90 tief sehen. Mittlerweile steht ein Sonnenschirm über den Nachmittag am Teich, muss noch Segel besorgen aber erstmal die anderen Baustellen, kann mich ja nicht zerreißen 

Gruß 
Stefan der sich immernoch fragt warum da Wasser und kein Schaum rauskommt


----------



## Schaffi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Olli? Guckst Du ??


----------



## Olli.P (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Stefan,

ich denk mal ja........


----------



## Schaffi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ok, nachdem ich jetzt sachkundige Fachaussage habe,



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> ich denk mal ja........





 lass ich das Ding mal freudig in der Tonne baumeln und werd dann mal sehen was passiert  

.. also den Schäumer ! 

so long

Stefan


----------



## scholzi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Leute
@Stefan
auf deinem Teich ist doch nichts mehr von Schaum zu sehen......
Und wo nix ist kann nix schäumen.
Bei mir kommt auch nur selten  was raus und nicht die ganze Saison(aber wenn dann richtig).....
Es kann auch vorkommen das leichte Schaumbildung zu sehen ist aber nix passiert und umgekehrt genauso.....


> Ok, nachdem ich jetzt sachkundige Fachaussage habe,


Bitte..........es ist nicht immer einfach, sich was aus dem Finger zu saugen, warum es bei dir nun nicht schäumt!!!Es ist keiner allwissend....


----------



## Schaffi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Naja es ist nicht so schlimm wie am Anfang aber ein bisschen ist immernoch da und ich hatte bis dahin noch nichts unternommen. 

Ich habe den Spruch und das Zitat nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, ehr ein spässchen. Ich sollte es das nächste mal dahinter schreiben


----------



## Redlisch (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,

bei den selbstgebauten EWS ist das auch so eine Sache.

Mal ist der Wasserstand zu hoch, dann zu tief, Luft zu viel, zu wenig, die Rohrlänge scheint wohl auch ein großen einfluss zu haben, auch sollten die Blasen die der Ausströmer erzeugt sehr fein sein.

Ich hatte da auch lange rumexperimentiert, auch Putzschwämme ins Rohr gemacht.

Nach dem ganzen hin und her wurde ich nicht glücklich damit und habe mir den Taifun II geholt, nach nicht mal 5 Minuten Betrieb kam Schaum ohne ende.

Das war zwar teurer als die selbstbau Lösung, aber der Erfolg war sein Geld wert...


Axel


----------



## mario d (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Habe einen Taifun 1.
Habe vorher 3!!!! versuche mit selbstbau abschäumern gemacht, nie hat es funktioniert. Das war alles *******. Es kommt schöner fester schaum raus, grün braun.

Habe nur eine 2000l/h pumpe dran. Das sauggeräusch ist leicht zu hören an der düse oben. Ich denke mal, mit mehr pumpendruck könnte man noch mehr rausholen, richtig?
Möchte nicht viel geld ausgeben, kann ruhig gebraucht sein. Sie muss fast keine Höhe überwinden, da ist das wasser direkt aus dem filter rauspumpe.


----------



## mario d (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

ein bisschen eingeschlafen hier
Das soll sich jetzt mit ein paar Bildern ändern.
Hatte an meinem Taifun 1 erst eine 2000l. Pumpe dran, ergebnis: Sauggeräusch war zu hören, schaum kam auch, aber nicht viel. Innerhalb von 3 Wochen ca. ein 1/20 voller eimer,, ja richtig, ein / zwanzigstel, also fast nichts.

Habe dann auf eine 7.500l. Pumpe aufgerüstet. Das Sauggeräusch gleicht jetzt ungefähr einem Düsenjet beim Start, und schaum kommt auch OHNE ENDE raus. Habe innerhalb von 3 Tagen jetzt schon einen halbvollen Eimer grüner Pampe, das zeug stinkt erbärmlich, schlimmer wie jede Kläranlage.


http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/3397/ewa004.jpg
http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/4081/ewa005x.jpg
http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1839/ewa008.jpg

Nachteil ist natürlich, das die große Pumpe sich auch 100Watt gönnt.


----------



## gartenotti (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hallo liebe eiweißabschäumer

ich habe mich mal hier belesen was es so für möglichkeiten gibt zwecks eiweißabschäumer.
soweit ist mir alles klar und weiß auch wie ich ihn bauen muss nur wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ich ihn in den vortex mit einbauen kann oder lieber nach dem filtern also dahinter einordnen muss ich meine nach der letzten feinfilterung. es sol ein eiweiß...... sein der in der tonne platziert werde soll also kein freistehender.


gruss otti


----------



## scholzi (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Otti..
Das spielt keine große Rolle....!du kannst ihn ruhig in den Vortex hängen


----------



## gartenotti (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

hei scholzi

danke für deine antwort wenigstens hat mir einer geantwortet ha ha ha


----------



## Mauso (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



matzeed7 schrieb:


> Eigentlich braucht man da nicht viel. Das Wasser was von der Pumpe kommt muss halt bloss an den Luftblasen die nach oben strömen, nach unten fliessen.
> Da bräuchte man doch nur den Schlauch in die Flache zu legen und beachten, dass durch das Schlauchloch keine Luft entweicht



was für eine Luftpumpe betreibst du ??

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Nordfriesen (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

@ hoffisoft 

Ich hab eine Frage zu dem Bild auf 1 und der Zeichnung auf 1 .

Du schreibst das du 6 mm löcher für die Sprudelschläuche in den Abschäumer gebort hast .
Auf der Zeichnung ist es nicht genau zu erkennen und auf dem Foto sehe ich es auch nicht ..... sind die Löcher unten am Abschäumer und die Schläuche und Sprudelsteine im Abschäumer ganz oben beim Wasserstand oder sind die Löcher für die Schläuche ganz oben beim Wasserstand und die Sprudelsteine im Abschäumer ganz unten wo er offen ist ( siehe Zeichnung ) ? 
Es gab schon die Frage was die Kunstoffplatte am Abschäumer auf sich hat und es wurde geantwortet das es ein Schutz für den Schaum ist ... das verstehe ich nicht wirklich ...und ist die Platte nur außen herum ? Hat sich inzwischen was verändert .... verbessert oder gar verschlechtert ? 
Welche Pumpleistung für die Sprudelsteine sollte ich haben . Wollte morgen mal Material einkaufen 

Info wäre nett !


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Nordfriese,
Ich habe mir nun alle Seiten durchgelesen... (und ja, es ist anstrengend den einzelnen Bauvarianten zu folgen)
Ohne es böse zu meinen:einen Großteil der Fragen hättest Du damit sicher beantwortet gefunden 

Ich nehme mal Bezug auf Deine Bildfrage.
Die Platte dient nur der Befestigung des EWA.
Die oberen 6 Löcher sind die Eintrittslöcher der Luftschläuche.
Die unteren 6 Kreise stellen wohl die Lüftersteine dar.

Die Platte bei Hoffi ist glaub ich nur eine Platte mit einem großen Loch, wo das Rohr drin steckt...eine Befestigungsplatte halt.

Die Siebplatten mit den Löchern, die in anderen Bauten Erwähnung finden, sollen verhindern, dass das unten sprudelnde Wasser die oben entstehende Schaumsäule wieder zerstören.
So ähnlich wie in der Badewanne...mach mit der brause viel Schaum, wenn Du nun unterhalb de Schaumschicht mit der Hand rumplätscherst, dann zerfällt der Schaum wieder relativ schnell. Kann in er in ruhe da sein, dann hält er halt länger.

Was die Luftleistung angeht... ist schwierig rauszulesen... aber so von 30-60l/min scheint wohl alles dabei zu sein, je nach Konstruktion.

Hoffe das hilft Dir.

[ot]Btw. : Man möge mich bitte korrigieren, wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe. [/ot]


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ja das hilft mir . Stimmt ... einiges erklärt sich beim lesen 



> (und ja, es ist anstrengend den einzelnen Bauvarianten zu folgen)






> Die Siebplatten mit den Löchern, die in anderen Bauten Erwähnung finden, sollen verhindern, dass das unten sprudelnde Wasser die oben entstehende Schaumsäule wieder zerstören.


Ich überlege auch ob ich eine einbaue . Ich würde es da machen wollen wo die Reduzierung auf das 100er Rohr gesteckt wird .Aber noch im 100er Rohr . Zudem habe ich noch schwimmendes __ Hel-x . Das könnte ich in das 100er Rohr setzen ... es kann ja nicht nach oben raus wenn ich da eine Siebplatte vorsetze und nicht nach unten weg weil es ja schwimmt ? Zudem würde es ja die Schaumbildung begünstigen und den Schaum vorm zerfallen schützen !
Platz habe ich nicht viel und ich hoffe das keine Veränderung im Wasserstand entsteht der die Filterkammer oder das System zum überlaufen bringt !?
Mit der Pumpe muss ich schauen was ich hier bekommen kann .

Was meinst du zu Lochplatte und Hel X zusätzlich ?


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ich denke die meisten haben die Lochplatte zwischen Rohr und Reduzierung gemacht, weil sie sich dort einfacher einlegen und befestigen lässt.

Das man das __ Hel-x statt z.B. Lava benutzen kann will ich nicht ausschliessen,
aber ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass Du da zwei Bauvarianten durcheinander wirfst.

Die eine ist die mit der Reduzierung ggf. Lochplatte und Luftausströmer von unten, wo der Schaum dann im oberen Teil austritt.

Die andere mit der Lava oder anderen Medien, die von OBEN durchströmt wird und der Schaumaustritt dann zwischendrin erfolgt.

...aber vielleicht hab ich Dich ja auch nicht richtig verstanden


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



> ...aber vielleicht hab ich Dich ja auch nicht richtig verstanden



Doch hast du 

Ich wollte die eine Variante mit Teilen der anderen Variante verbinden bezw. ergänzen 

Ich dachte das __ Hel-x im Rohr und Sprudelsteine mehr Shhaum erzeugen weil der Abschäumer nur sehr kurz werden kann ( 40 cm ) und ich die optimale Schaumerzeugung herstellen wollte .

Ich habe in der letzten 3. Filterkammer etwas HelX reingeworfen ..... da wo das Wasser aus der 2. Kammer einströmt ( und wo der Abschäumer mal stehen soll ) und da bildet sich am HelX Schaum .
Daher dachte ich das Helx in das Rohr zu stecken und die Srudelsteine ! Nicht gut ?


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



Nordfriesen schrieb:


> Nicht gut ?


Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, weil ich noch keinen Abschäumer gebaut habe 

Vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar von den Bastlern, die schon ein wenig rumexperimentiert haben.

Generell bin ich auch am überlegen ob ich mir eine einfache Variante bastle...
aber erstmal muss der Filter stehen


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ich war einfach überrascht was einige an Brühe aus dem Teich holen .... teils schaut es so aus als wäre da versehentlich ein Glas Cola mit aufs Bild gekommen .

Wenn ich mir überlege das dieses Zeugs unter anderem Fischurin ist dann wundert es mich nicht das ich Algen habe !

Nun hat man einen SIFI , einen Helx Filter , einen Mattenfilter , einen UVC , 2 Pumpen und dennoch bleibt eine solche Brühe übrig ! Das muss raus .... und Bock auf basteln hab ich auch wieder 

Jedenfalls gehe ich gleich los und schau mal nach einer Pumpe , Sprudelsteine etc. . Ich denke den Rest habe ich ( auf dem gut bestücktem Dachboden eines Hobbybastlers ) liegen .


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ja das mit einer geeigneten Pumpe das war dann ja wohl mal nix .

Hier bei uns ist das nicht so einfach ..... der einzige Baumarkt hat eine Gardena mit 280 Liter / Stunde für 40,-€ , oder eine Oase mit 1000 Liter / Stunde für 110,- € .

Die eine zu klein die andere zu klein und zu teuer 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich ne gute Belüftungspumpe günstig bekomme ? Ok in der Bucht ist natürlich was dabei ... aber ich hätte gern was vor meinem Urlaub am nächsten Dienstag !
Hab mal ne Suchanzeige hier im Flohmarkt gestartet !

Ich denke so ab 25 Liter/ MInute oder ?


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo NF,
Das mit den Baumärkten hab ic hauch gemerkt... hatte rein interessehalber mal gesucht, weil ich in Friedrichskoog war... dünn...seeeehr dünn.


Nordfriesen schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich ne gute Belüftungspumpe günstig bekomme ? Ok in der Bucht ist natürlich was dabei ... aber ich hätte gern was vor meinem Urlaub am nächsten Dienstag !


Tja...Shopbestellungen wird jetzt ganz schön eng.
Ggf. mal beim entsprechenden Laden anrufen und Fagen.
[OT]Selbst bei Amazon ist sowas eng... habe gestern was bestellt...das wird wohl auch erst Samstag kommen[/OT]


> Hab mal ne Suchanzeige hier im Flohmarkt gestartet !


Vielleicht klappt es ja.
In der Suchanfrage solltest Du vielleicht noch einbauen, das Du sie ja eigentlich zu sofort suchst wegen Deinem Urlaub 

Ansonsten lieber in Ruhe umgucken und das Projekt halt aufschieben...


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

So hab da mal was zusammengebaut . Aussehen tuts ja ganz gut .... funktionieren jedoch nicht . Ok ...die Pumpe ist ja auch ein Witz  
Ich mach mal Bilder rein .... eventuell hab ich ja was falsch gemacht ?
Bilder kommen gleich .


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hier die Bilder . 
Als Pumpe habe ich meinen Eisfreihalten genommen .... ich hatte nichts anderes da . Es sprudelt auch ... aber nix Schaum . Wenn ich in den Schlauch puste so sprudelt es erheblich stärker aber bildet auch kein Schaum . Der Abschäumer steckt auf dem Zulauf ( 70 auf 100 ) hat also Luft damit ein Wasseraustausch stattfinden kann . Das hab ich gemacht um die Luft die mit aus Kammer 2 kommt mitzunehmen . Das Sieb ( von der Kelle ) ist wenige mm über dem Wasserstand im Abschäumer . Hab mal drunter mal drüber probiert .... aber nix Schaum :-(

Hätte ja wenigstens einige Blasen im Rohr erwartet !


----------



## Frankia (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo NF,

oder hast du auch eine Vornamen, deine Konstruktion stimmt in Anlehnung an die von hoffisoft. Wenn kein Schaum kommt liegt es meistens daran, dass
1. zu wenig Luft eingeblasen wird,
2. die Sprudler zu tief oder zu hoch hängen.

Ich habe meinen vom System her nachgebaut und er sprudelt............
nur das Ablaufrohr muß ich verändern - größer machen.
Bei mir sitzt der EWS vor dem Zulauf zum Filter.


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Was leistet deine Pumpe ?
Ich denke hier ist mein Problem !
Ich habe jetzt doch einen Luftkompressor in der Bucht gekauft ( 2100 L/H ) das muss dicke reichen !
Der ist dann nach meinem Urlaub im Postkasten und dann kann es gleich losgehen .
Mich würde noch interessieren wie weit das Sieb über dem Wasserspiegel liegen sollte ?


----------



## Frankia (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Es ist eine "air-Pump 8000" und hat eine Gesamtleistung von 70l /Min.

Wobei ich aber insgesamt 8 Strömer dran habe, 3 im EWS...........

Mein Sieb liegt ca. 1 cm über dem Wasserspiegel...........


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ok - So hab ich mein Sieb auch . 
Geh jetzt raus und lege Strom zum Filterhäuschen damit die Pumpe Saft bekommt 

Nach dem Urlaub gehts dann los !


----------



## Nordfriesen (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Keine Ahnung warum ... aber bei mir kommt kein Schaum .... kein Wasser .... nix !
Ich hab heute 5 Sprudelsteine eingebaut und meine neue Pumpe angeschlossen 2100 L/H und es sprudelt auch reichlich .
Ich hab alle tiefen der Sprudelsteine probiert . Mein Lochsieb ist ca. 2 cm über dem Wasserspiegel . Ich hab den Abschäumer mal tief mal flach im Filter stehen .... NIX !

Hab sogar in dem Bogen Strohhalme drin .... NIX !

Woran liegt es nur ? Im Skimmer ist Schaum ....und wenn ich den Abschäumer raus nehme bildet sich auch Schaum im Filter !


----------



## orange1704 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

ich hab eine idee weis nicht ob ich da ein denk fehler habe!(kenne mich nicht damit aus!)

wenn du unten luft rein blässt das das wasser mit hoch nimmt und schaum entsteht fällt das wasser wieder runter so das kein neues wasser nach kommt! so mit wird irgendwann nur noch sauberes wasser mit luft nach oben geschickt! 
oder ?

bau unter der wasser oberfläche ein t stück ein zum testen fals du eins da hast!

sag nachher auf jedenfall wo der fehler lag!


----------



## Frankia (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo NF,

kannst du mal ein Bild einstellen, wo deine Luftschläuche in den EWS laufen und wo ungefäht die Strömer hängen und den Wasserstand im EWS..
Bild oder Zeichnung  vom  Querschnitt wäre nicht schlecht ..............................


----------



## Nordfriesen (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Die Strömer hängen bis unten . Ich kann und habe aber jede höhe durchgetestet ! 
Kann es an dem "Sieb" liegen ? Es ist ja eine "gebogene" Kelle mit 80 Löchern .

Hab auch den 6 Strömstein mit rein genommen .... nix passiert . Wasser kommt erst wenn ich den Abströmer so tief ins Wasser drücke bis das lange Schaumrohr auf der Wasseroberfläche liegt .... da fehlt druck !


----------



## Frankia (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo NF,

so wie es aussieht, müßte es funktionieren.
Ich zeig dir nochmal 2 Bilder vom Aufbau meines EWS.

auf dem 1. Bild ist die Siebplatte aus Edelstahl, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass eine aus Kunststoff (Schöpfkelle) nicht funktioniert. Diese Platte hat nur die Aufgabe, dass der Schaum nicht wieder zusammenfällt und ins Wasser gelangt.

auf dem 2. Bild siehst du am unteren Strich den Wasserstand, der obere  Strich markiert die Lage der Lochplatte.
Die Strömer habe ich durch die Lochplatte nach unten geführt. Um das ganze in Funktion zu setzten, mußt du mit ein wenig Geduld die richtige Höhe selbst finden. Vorallem dauert es eine Zeitlang, bis sich Schaum gebildet hat.
Zur Kontrolle würde ich auf jeden Fall den Bogen mit dem Auslaufrohr abnehmen. Dann kannst du von oben reinschauen, wann das Wasser zu sprudeln anfängt, bzw. wann die Wasserblasen in Schaumblasen übergehen.

Schau hier nochmal auf die Skizze von German-Lobo:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6800/?q=eiwei%DFabsch%E4umer/page-23

Also nicht verzagen..................


----------



## Nordfriesen (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Also ... ich habe den ersten Erfolg . Ja es bildet sich Schaum 
Ich bin zwar der Meinung das es noch recht wenig ist aber ich denke es liegt an den Ausströmern . Das sind die einfachen Steine für 99 Cent .Ich denke da sollte ich welche aus Holz nehmen ?! Lanz-Bulldog welche Ausströmer hast du in deinem Abschäumer und in welcher Höhe hängen die ca. 



> sag nachher auf jedenfall wo der fehler lag!


Tja eigentlich schwer zu sagen .... also ich habe die Lochplatte der Schöpfkelle rausgenommen und eine gerade Kunstoffplatte genommen in die ich 150 Löcher gebohrt habe .
Dann habe ich den Abschäumer gekürzt und tiefer in der Filterkammer platziert .
Dann habe ich den 50er Bogen weggelassen . 
Also 100er auf 50er . Dann Reduzierstück 50 auf 40 und dann einen (87 Grad) 40er Bogen und dann ein 40er Ablaufrohr .
Also es ist jetzt so das jede Minute ein kleiner schwall ( 2 - 3 cm ) großporiger Schaum ruckartig aus dem Rohr gedrückt wird .... also keine Schaumwurst .
Der Schaum ist allerdings nicht weiss sondern gelblich mit grünlichem Rand  !
Mal sehen was morgen im Auffangbehälter ist .

Ein Datenbild :


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo NF
Den Hauptunterschied, den ich sehe: Bei Dir ist die Lochplatte unterhalb des Wasserspiegels.

Bei Reinhold ist diese oberhalb des Wasserspiegels.


----------



## Frankia (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo NF, 

bis jetzt hat sich die Mühe doch schon ein bisschen gelohnt......
Ich verwende Kugel-Ausströmmer mit einem Durchmesser von 5 cm für 0,95 €, also nichts besonderes.................

Ich kann dir nicht sagen, in welcher Höhe meine Strömer hängen, zum
1. sehe ich die nicht mehr, sondern müßte jetzt nachmessen auf Grund der Luftleitungslänge, aber ich schätze, dass sie ca. 20 - 25 cm im Wasser hängen.
Du mußt du einfach die richtige Höhe selbst suchen.

Ich hatte ja geschrieben, verändere die Ströme so lange, bis das Wasser sprudelt und dann suchts du die Höhe bis sich die Wasserblasen in mehr oder weniger Schaumblasen abändern. Dann bist du in etwa auf der Höhe. Brauchst aber wie gesagt ein wenig Geduld um die ideale Höhe herauszufinden.
Aber das schaffst du auch noch.....................




> ruckartig aus dem Rohr gedrückt wird .... also keine Schaumwurst



Es muß nicht unbedingt eine Schaumwurst geben, die entsteht erst dann wenn sehr viel und ständig Schaum nach oben gedrückt wird. 
Auf Grund der Beschreibung vom "Schaum" bist du auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Nordfriesen (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



> Den Hauptunterschied, den ich sehe: Bei Dir ist die Lochplatte unterhalb des Wasserspiegels.
> 
> Bei Reinhold ist diese oberhalb des Wasserspiegels.



Ja das geht bei mir aber nicht anders weil ich mit dem Ausströmer ja tief im Wasser bin . 
Gehe ich so hoch das die Lochplatte über dem Wasserspiegel ist kommt kein Schaum mehr !
Ich habs auch ganz ohne Platte versucht .... kein Unterschied ... egal ob über oder unter dem Wasserspiegel . Ich denke auf die kann auch verzichtet werden . Ich hab mich entschlossen Sie drin zu lassen !
Das Auslaufrohrt habe ich leicht nach oben gedrückt .... ist es gerade läuft ruckartig Wasser anstatt Schaum !

Ich denke definitiv das ich Lindenholz Ausströmer brauche ... die werden ja in der Bucht auch als "Ausströmer für Abschäumer" bezeichnet und auch hier in den Abschäumern verwendet ...oder ?


Wenn dann nicht richtig Schaum kommt dann hab ich nicht genug Eiweiß im Teichwasser 

Habn gerade mal geschaut was im Behälter ist . 
Also 2 Stunden haben ca. 3 cm in einer 1 Liter PET Flasche gebracht . Flüssigkeit sieht aus wie Bier !
Morgen mach ich mal ein Foto !


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



Nordfriesen schrieb:


> Flüssigkeit sieht aus wie Bier !
> Morgen mach ich mal ein Foto !


Aber nicht vorher austrinken


----------



## Nordfriesen (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Sieht aus wie  ....richt wie   und schmeckt wie


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



Nordfriesen schrieb:


> ...  und schmeckt wie


Haste also doch genascht.... Du sollst doch nicht


----------



## Nordfriesen (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hier mal das was heute früh in der Auffangflasche war .
Ich denke das kann sich schon sehen lassen . 
Nicht ganz 1 Liter Flotat . 
Dennoch bin ich mir sicher das Lindenholzausströmer mehr rausziehen . 
Leider bekomme ich hier vor Ort keine solchen Lindenholzausströmer .
Ich bin aber zufrieden mit dem bisherigen Ergebniß.


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Sieht doch gar nicht übel aus.


----------



## Frankia (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ja Geduld zahlt sich immer aus-.....................


----------



## sprinter616 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo!!!

Was sollte denn eine Membranpumpe oder Kompressor zum Betrieb dieses Abschäumers für eine Literleistung pro Stunde haben?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nordfriesen (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ich bin ja nun sowas von angepisst mit dem Teil .... ich könnte abdrehen !!!!
Heute hab ich die Lindenholzausströmer bekommen . 

Das was nun an Schaum kommt ist ....... NICHTS !
Kürzlich hatte ich Schaumbildung ( wenn auch wenig ) aber jetzt NICHTS !

3 Stunden war ich dabei ... mm hoch .....mm runter .... ich könnte 

Muss ich länger warten bevor ich was ändere ?
Wie lange braucht der Schaum ? Im SIFI hab ich Schaum , im Skimmer hab ich Schaum und im Filter direkt neben dem Abschäumer hab ich auch Schaum evil:evil

Jetzt hab ich mal den Abschäumer so im Filter stehen das das Siebgitter 1cm über dem Wasserspiegel ist . Hab mir das 30 Minuten angesehen und festgestellt das KEIN Schaum durch das Gittersieb kommt ... auch wenn ich höher gehe nicht und auch wenn das Sieb direkt auf höhe Wasserspiegel liegt nicht . Das Gitter zerstört die kleinen Blasen ! Ohne Gitter passiert nichts ! Wenn ich mit dem Gittersieb unter die Wasseroberfläche gehe bekomme ich blasen .... aber keinen Schaum . Das ändert sich auch nicht nach 20 Minuten . die Blasen sind manchmal am Bogen zu sehen ..... mehr nicht. Am Bogen ist ende mit den Blasen  .... Wasser kommt auch nicht !
Hab jetzt ein feineres Gitter ( Fliegengitter ) genommen und es wieder unter den Wasserspiegel gesetzt .... Blasen .... kein Schaum .
Wenn ich das Ohr an das Schaumrohr halte höre ich Schaum ! 



> Was sollte denn eine Membranpumpe oder Kompressor zum Betrieb dieses Abschäumers für eine Literleistung pro Stunde haben?


Also ich hab 35 L/M demnach 2100 Liter in der Stunde und wie oben schon geschrieben extra Lindenholzausströmer gekauft die besonders feine Blasen machen sollen ....... und .......nix geht ! 
Möglich das 2100 hier schon zu wenig sind !?

Wie kann es sein das hier einige ein Paar Rohre zusammenstecken .... in den Filter werfen und 1000 Liter Schaum haben ?

Ich WILL Schaum ...mit oder ohne Spülmittel !!!!!


----------



## Frankia (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



Nordfriesen schrieb:


> Hier mal das was heute früh in der Auffangflasche war .
> Ich denke das kann sich schon sehen lassen .
> Nicht ganz 1 Liter Flotat .
> 
> Ich bin aber zufrieden mit dem bisherigen Ergebniß.



Ich verstehe das jetzt nicht mehr, was hast du geändert, der Anfang war doch da......

Ich hatte ja geschrieben:

"Zur Kontrolle würde ich auf jeden Fall den Bogen mit dem Auslaufrohr abnehmen. Dann kannst du von oben reinschauen, wann das Wasser zu sprudeln anfängt, bzw. wann die Wasserblasen in Schaumblasen übergehen."

@ tom,

meine bringt 70 l / Min...............wobei ich aber insgesamt 12 Ausströmer belegt habe, aber nur *3 im EWS* !


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi,




> Heute hab ich die Lindenholzausströmer bekommen .
> 
> Das was nun an Schaum kommt ist ....... NICHTS !
> Kürzlich hatte ich Schaumbildung ( wenn auch wenig ) aber jetzt NICHTS !



Dann nimm die wieder raus und mach es so wie vorher................. 



> Ich WILL Schaum ...mit oder ohne Spülmittel !!!!!





Oder freue dich das es nix zum Abschäumen gibt!


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ich WILL Schaum ...mit oder ohne Spülmittel  Hallo kannst meinen haben umsonst jeden Tag in masse


----------



## ericstolz (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo,

ich habe das Forum vor einigen Tagen gefunden und seitem eifriger Leser. Ich finde es klasse welche Informationen und Ideen gerade in der Rubrik "Technik im Eigenbau" vorgestellt werden. Einfach toll.

Zu unserer Situation: Wir haben vor etwa einem Jahr ein Haus zwischen Lübeck und Bad Segeberg gekauft, mit einem ordentlichen Teich im Garten. Die Grösse liegt bei etwa 7m x 4m, Tiefe leider unbekannt. Unser Vorgänger meinte etwas von 1,8m - wobei ich diese Angabe mittlerweile stark anzweifeln möchte. Der aktuelle Zustand ist eine grüne Brühe mit Sichtweiten gegen 5cm. Hintergrund war die Tatsache dass dieser Teich nie über einen Filter betrieben wurde. Dies hat uns um so mehr überrascht als wir feststellen mussten, dass in dem Teich unzählige Goldfische lebten. Trotz Wasserwechsel von mehr als 3.000l Wasser hat sich an der Wasserqualität auch nichts geändert. In unserer Not und Unwissenheit haben wir uns parallel einen Teichfilter vom Baumarkt besorgt - leider total ungeeignet. Danach wurde der Filter so modifiziert, dass eine Tonne mit Filterbürsten dazwischengeschaltet wurde, was eine kleine Verbesserung brachte - das Wasser erschien weniger trüb (klarer zu sagen wäre der reine Hohn). Dass der Filter auch funktionierte zeigte auch die Brühe die nun beim Filterreinigen entstand. Allerdings fiel mir auf dass ich im Filter jede Menge Schaum hatte. Zuerst dachte ich es gehört zum einlaufen eines Filters dazu - seit gestern weiß ich nun dass es Eiweiß ist und das es aus meinem Teich raus muss. Daher schnell in den Baumarkt - für 15,-€ die nach den Bauanleitungen in diesem Thread benötigte Teile gekauft und zu Hause zusammengebaut. Nach einer Stunde basteln war der Abschäumer fertig und - er funktionierte sofort!! Suuuper! Die Brühe aus dem Abschäumer ist schwarz-braun und stinkt, über Nacht habe ich etwa 5l im Eimer. Nochmals vielen Dank für die tolle Anleitung!! Ich bin super zufrieden - auch wenn ich weiß dass es erst ein kleiner Schritt ist.

Unser Teich:
    

Der provisorische Aufbau mit FIlter, Tonne und nun auch dem Abschäumer:
    

Es ist alles noch nicht schön, aber mir ist zur Zeit wichtiger dass es funktioniert und daß ich Erfahrungen sammeln kann.

Viele Grüsse
Eric


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Eric da haste ein super Teich wenste noch nee Tonne mit einem Damenstrumpf ausrüstest wird das ganze noch besser mit dem Wasser ( Billiglösung ) oder Siebfilter Kaufen ( Teuer ) . Es reicht auch wenn mann am Teicheinlaufrohr einen Damenstrumpf drann hängt ( noch Billiger) Gruss


----------



## ericstolz (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Reiner,

Vielen Dank. Ich hatte vergessen es hier reinzuschreiben, aber seit vorgestern habe ich tatächlich am Einlauf (Filter-Auslauf) und an einer separaten Pumpe eine Strumpfhose. Sie füllt sich auch langsam aber nicht so dramatisch wie beim "Very Low Cost Fliesfilter" beschrieben. Vielleicht muss ich auch mit der Stärke (derzeit 20den) oder der verwendeten Länge (aktuell komplette Strumphose) noch experimentieren. Die Optik ist natürlich mit einer Strumphose im Teich nicht der Brüller, die Fische scheint es aber nicht zu stören 
 Ich bin aber dankbar für jeden Schmodder den ich auf dem Kompost bringen kann und der meinen Teich nicht mehr belastet.


Gruss
Eric


----------



## livestrong (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eifrig diesen Thread verfolgt und die unterschiedlichen Abschäumer gesehen.
Nachgebaut habe ich den aus Seite eins

>Bilder in meinem Album<

Es schäumt nur nicht bei mir,- es blubbert nur bzw. hebt den Wasserstand/Pegel im Rohr um gut 8cm.

Einige Eckdaten, mein Teich habe ich letztes Jahr neu angelegt, letzten Herbst befüllt, ca. 50 Goldfische eingesetzt und und vor gut 2 Wochen komplett entleert 
(Verrohrung abgeändert) 
neu mit  Quellwasser gefüllt. 

Kann es auch daran liegen das die Luftleistung von 85l/min zu viel ist, oder ist das Wasser einfach noch zu "frisch"? 
Würde es Sinn machen am Boden des Abschäumers eine Pumpe anzuschließen welche einen gegenstrom-effekt erzeugt?

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?!?

Besten Dank


----------



## scholzi (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Servus
Ich denke mal, das noch nichts da ist was schäumen kann!
Hast du denn irgendwo leichte Schaumbildung im Teich oder Filter?


----------



## S.Reiner (29. März 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Livestrong 
Du schreibst vor 2 Wochen neues Wasser da muss ich dem Robert recht geben wo nichts ist kann nichts scheumen .
Dann schreibst noch--- sind 85 Liter Luft zuviel ??? 
Nein eher zu wenig ich blase da 170 Liter in 2 vorkammern und das ergebnis ist recht gut ( Bilder )jeden Tag schöpfe ich mit einem feinen Siebkecher massig Schaum aus der letzten Kammer .
Das Wasser ist sauber und klar und den Kies machen die Kois blitz blank der Teich ( c.a.20000 Liter) ist 1,5 m tief und hat eine gute Wasser Quallität .
Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen das mit dem Schaum kommt schon noch .
Gruss Reiner

Sauerstoffpumpen an Seilen aufgehangen und der Krach ist nur noch halb so laut
Bilder von Heute Morgen


----------



## livestrong (29. März 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Danke für euer feedback. 
An meinem Skimmer habe eine leichte Schaumbildung. 
Nur was mich wundert das der Wasserstand im Schäumer ca. 8cm ansteigt
Werde die sache mal beobachten.

@Reiner: Stört der Kies am Boden nicht bei der Reinigung/pflege?
Bin am überlegen was einzubringen. 
Momentan ist er bis tiefe 1.9m klar. Schaut vielleicht besser aus mit Kies

Gruss


----------



## S.Reiner (29. März 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Morgen 
Nun das mit dem Kies ist so nee sache der eine machts der andere nicht 
Ich habe immer schon Kies auf dem Teichboden und die Kois graben und lutschen gern daran rum .
Es ist eine 10cm dicke Kiesschicht und bei mir leben dort massig kleinst Tiere drin glaube sogar das die für das gute Wasser mit verandwortlich sind .
Eines ist klar im Kies sammelt sich Kott der Fische und es entsteht auch eine faulschicht aber in der Natur ist es auch nicht anders 
etwas sollte ich Dir da wohl nicht verheimlichen Milchseurebackies die ich jedes Jahr im abstand von 4 Wochen  ( ( halber Liter auf 20000Liter) dort in den Teich gebe .
Bei mir klappt das und ich habe auch noch nie Tote Fische gehabt .
Schreibe am besten immer mit Datum alles auf dann hast auch nie eine doppelte menge im Teich.
Andere machen es anders auch gut ich mache es so denn alles kommt und geht im Leben und was passiert es verfault . 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Martin (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



hoffisoft schrieb:


> hei
> 
> nach langen test habe würde ich den immer wieder bauen.
> 50 cm rohr DN 100
> ...



kannst du mir davon mal nen bauplan zukommen lassen ?


----------



## nik (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Martin,

8 Beiträge weiter als der Beitrag den du fullquoted hast, sogar noch auf der ersten Seite steht alles.

Ich versuche mich an einem EWS mit Ausströmer im Gegenstromprinzip für mein 1m³ Pflanzenteichlein.  Heute habe ich ihn geklebt, morgen stöpsel ich ihn dran, wenn der funzt, stelle ich ihn vor.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (7. Mai 2012)

*Niks Gegenstromabschäumer ... (Teil 1/2)*

gelöscht wegen fehlender Upload Bilder ...


----------



## nik (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo zusammen,

vermutlich werden einige gedacht haben um ein gering besetztes, ungefüttertes 1000l Pflanzenteichlein (siehe Signatur) abzuschäumen, muss man schon mittelprächtig einen am Sträußchen haben. Grundsätzlich sicher richtig, aber ich hatte mir sogar was dabei gedacht.  So unbelastet ist der eben nicht. Am Bodengrund sammelt sich so viel organische Masse, dass das zu Fäulnis führt. 
Ist ja auch egal warum ich das jetzt versuche. Ein Abschaumer kann organische Verbindungen vor der vollständigen Mineralisation entfernen und die fallen eben auch in diesem Teichlein reichlicher an. Wohlgemerkt läuft der Abschäumer jetzt nach einer Grundreinigung am ziemlich sauberen Teichlein. Es beschreibt die gegebene Funktion, ob erfolgreiche Abschäumung dann darüber hinaus weitergehende Wirkung hat, kann ich jetzt noch nicht beurteilen.

   

Das die hier im Thread beschriebene Variante funktioniert, hat schon was erstaunliches, denn Durchsatz im Reaktionsrohr findet nur durch die durch Ausströmer verursachte Wasserbewegung statt - und die muss eher gering sein. Nach einem Versuch mit einem völlig versagenden käuflichen Meerwasserabschäumer habe ich dann über einen Eigenbau als Gegenstromabschäumer nachgedacht.
Ich beschreibe erst mal das grobe Prinzip als Einstimmung auf die nächsten Bilder.

Das Teichwasser wird von oben dem Abschäumer zugeführt, strömt durch das große Reaktionsrohr durch die aufsteigenden Blasen nach unten, wird unten in einer Abzweigung mittels kleinem (Ablauf-)Rohr wieder nach oben geführt und fließt dann überlaufmäßig ab. Das dient dazu den Wasserstand im Reaktionsrohr zu halten und durch Veränderung der Länge des (kleinen) Abflussrohres den Wasserstand im Reaktionsrohr verändern zu können. Sieht man oben schon auf dem ersten Bild, das schräg geschnittene Rohr zeigt den Wasserstand im Über-/Ablaufrohr. Entsprechend hoch ist der Wasserstand im (dicken) Reaktionsrohr. 
In der folgenden Totalaufnahme sieht das verwirrender aus, aber das Rohr nach dem Überlauf dient nur dazu das Wasser kontrolliert zurück zu führen.

 

Da gehe ich erst mal auf die einfachen Dinge ein.
- Der Überlauf im Vordergrund mit dem Ablaufrohr und dem Auslass (die beiden großen Löcher unten) sollte ersichtlich sein. Wenn man die beiden dünnen Rohre in der Höhe zusammenschiebt oder auseinanderzieht verändert sich der Wasserstand im (dicken) Reaktionsrohr.
- die beiden "Füße" hinter dem Ablaufrohr mit den Auslassöffnungen sind mit Endkappen verschlossen. Besonders der linke hat also keine weitere Funktion als der ganzen Geschichte mehr Standfestigkeit zu verleihen.
- die beiden schwarzen Platten dienen der Fixierung der ganzen Konstruktion. Da die Abzweige/Winkel 87,5° und nicht 90° haben wird das sonst krumm und schief - und sowieso wackelig.
- am Reaktorkopf, den ich später noch detailliert beschreibe, sieht man den locker einhängenden, dunkelgrauen, aus PVC-Fittings geklebten Teichwasserzulauf. Für meinen Bedarf war nur noch der Schlauch aufzuschieben und beinahe gut war es. Das nach oben ragende Rohr hatte ich dann noch verkürzt auf die Höhe auf der das PVC Fitting auflag - damit das PVC Fitting flexibler eingehängt werden konnte.
- Luftzufuhr, das 6mm Silikonschläuchlein ist zu erkennen, erfolgt ebenfalls von oben durch den Teichwasserzulauf. Wird mit dem Reaktorkopf beschrieben, lässt sich auch anders lösen.
- der Auslaufschnuddel, eine (modifizierte) Rohrreduzierung von 50 auf 40 mm fehlt auf dem Bild ist aber auf dem ersten zu sehen. Ob der wichtig ist, weiß ich nicht, wird aber ebenfalls separat beschrieben.
 - der Fuß des Reaktionsrohres wird ebenfalls separat beschrieben. Vorab, es war das Problem zu lösen einerseits den Ausströmer so tief möglich anzubringen, aber andererseits zu verhindern, dass die Blasen durch die Gegenströmung sinnlos in den Ablauf gezogen werden. Wenn man in der Höhe der Konstruktion mehr Platz hat als ich, dann lässt sich das einfacher lösen.

Insgesamt habe ich eher die aufwändigeren, die Funktion begünstigenden Lösungen realisiert, halt auch immer im Hinterkopf die Effizienz bei einem nicht unbedingt schlimm belasteten Teichlein.  Bei einem intensiven Fischgewässer sieht das sicher anders aus! Insgesamt bin positiv überrascht über die Effizienz dieses Abschäumers.

Es stehen noch aus die Beschreibung des Reaktorkopfes als zentralem Teil, des Schaumablaufs und des Reaktionsrohrfußes. Letztere beiden sind nicht von grundsätzlicher Relevanz.

*Der Reaktorkopf*
Beim Reaktorkopf, als wichtigstem Teil, versuche ich vor allem den Sinn, die Idee zu beschreiben. Das Sizing kann ich mit dieser kleinen Bauform, d.h. 100er HT-Rohr, nicht für die üblicherweise verwendeten größeren Rohre aufzeigen. Das muss abgestimmt werden, wobei es nachfolgende "Stellschrauben" gibt:
- Wasserstandsregulierung im Reaktionsrohr durch Höhenänderung des Wasserab-/Überlaufs
- Ein- und Ausziehen des Reaktorkopfes, d.h. Veränderung des Schaumraumes
- und Luftblasenmenge 

 

Nun lässt sich das "innere Zulaufrohr" im Kopf erkennen. Man könnte das jetzt einfach unten tüchtig mit Löchern versehen, Endkappe drauf und das könnte auch ausreichen. Ich wollte eine möglichst gleichmäßige Einströmung des Teichwassers haben und habe dafür in meinem Fundus dieses V2A Ansaugsieb gefunden und verwendet. Sonst werden die als Ansaugschutz für Brunnenpumpen verwendet, gibt es in jedem Baumarkt, auch mit deutlich größerem Durchmesser. 
Ich beschreibe mal wie ich den an dem "inneren Zulaufrohr" unten befestigt habe, es gibt andere, beliebige Lösungen. In diesem Fall habe ich den Ansaugschutz mit einem etwa 5cm langen PVC Rohr (ich denke 25mm, halt passend) versehen. Damit das unten im "inneren Zulaufrohr" hält, habe ich einen passenden runden Filterschwamm aus der Aquaristik auf das Rohr des Ansaugschutzes geschoben und das Ganze dann in das "innere Zulaufrohr". 

Das grüne 6mm Rohr ist auch aus der Aquaristik und ist die praktikablere starre Luftzuleitung zum Ausströmer. Ist nichts besonderes, einfach mittig in das Ansaugsieb ein passendes Loch gebohrt und durch geführt. Der schwarze Gummi soll nur verhindern, dass das Rohr mit Auströmer hoch rutschen kann, deshalb auch keine Schlauchzuleitung.

So jetzt noch ein bisschen Theorie. Stellt man sich das fehlende Reaktionsrohr vor, lässt sich das Prinzip erkennen. Das "innere Zulaufrohr hat aber noch eine Funktion. Während darunter das Wasser im Gegenstrom die Luftblasen passiert, wird im Bereich des "inneren Zulaufrohres" der Raum für die aufsteigenden Luftblasen deutlich verengt. Da findet eine, denke ich, wichtige Verdichtung der Blasen statt. Vermutlich der Grund, warum ich mit einer schlappen 300l/h Luftpumpe zu solch guten Ergebnissen komme. Ich würde das "innere Zulaufrohr" im Durchmesser also so groß wie möglich wählen!

weiter geht es im nächsten Post mit dem Fuß des Reaktionsrohres ...


----------



## nik (7. Mai 2012)

*Niks Gegenstromabschäumer ... (Teil 2/2)*

Fortsetzung ...

*Der Fuß des Reaktionsrohres*
ist auch nichts spektakuläres. Wegen des rechts sichtbaren Ablaufes soll das eingebrachte "Körbchen" nur verhindern, dass die Blasen in den Ablauf gezogen werden. Das Ganze ist in die Endkappe geklebt, das Gestänge am Boden diente lediglich dazu das Körbchen mittig zu halten. Das kann man sich sparen.
 
Funktional ließe sich das aber auch durch eine höhere Positionierung des Ausströmers erreichen. 


*Der Schaumablauf*
ob der gut ist, kann ich nicht sicher beurteilen. Das ist ersteinmal nur eine Rohrreduzierung von 50 auf 40mm. Ich beschreibe mal was da ist und was das soll.
 

Bei weniger Schaum lässt sich vorne unten das eingeklebte schwarze Plättchen erkennen. Dessen Funktion ist nichts weiter als die einen niedrigen Wasserstand im Schaumablauf zu haben. Die Idee ist, auf dem Wasser lässt sich der Schaum leichter abtransportieren als ohne Wasser. 
Dann ist bei dem Schaumschnuddel noch ein Plättchen innen bei der Verengung angebracht. Dessen Funktion ist, den Durchmesser des Rohres stark zu verengen, damit die Luft aus den platzenden Bläschen den Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche des Schaumschnuddels nach vorne pustet.  

Das Plättchen in der Verengung ist also so eingepasst, dass unten das Wasser durch kann, aber darüber vielleicht nur noch 2mm freier Raum ist. Die Blasen, die stabil genug sind, werden dann nach vorne geblasen - was hinten am Schaumtopf wieder Platz schafft. Sollte auch eine Verdichtung bringen. In wie weit das besser funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hege den unbegründeten Verdacht, es bringt was. 


*Der Zusammenbau*
bezieht sich auf das Reaktionsrohr und wie das Ganze zusammen spielt

 

 

 

So steht der Abschäumer in dem Überlaufbecken im Technikabteil. Eigentlich ist das Überlaufbecken optional für solche Späßchen wie VLCV oder zusätzlicher Substratfilterung mit Schaumstoffmatten oder UV-C (den sieht man oben) und der CO2-Druckgasflasche (links, ist ja ein Pflanzenteichlein). Außer der CO2-Zugabe passiert von dem alledem in der Regel nichts. Halt optional. Das Wasser wird aus dem Teichlein gepumpt, geht durch den UV-C und dann über den schwarzen Schlauch mit rotem Absperrhahn in den Abschäumer. BTW, das schräge Loch, durch das man den Wasserstand des Überlaufs sieht, limitiert den Durchsatz. Um den zu erhöhen müsste ich das Teil durch ein T-Stück ersetzen und das Rohr nach oben höher absägen.

Ich denke, das ist ziemlich vollständig. Eine Funktionszeichnung erspare ich mir, ich hätte das eh alles schreiben müssen. Intensiver beschäftigen muss man sich damit eh und dann sollte das an sich simple Funktionsprinzip sowieso rüber kommen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo ans Team,

bei dem ersten Versuch sind die in der Vorschau noch sichtbaren Upload Bilder noch zu sehen gewesen, nach dem Abschicken nicht mehr. Lag wohl daran, dass ich schon den 2.Teil vorbereitet hatte. 
Nun fehlt beim ersten Teil die Überschrift, die ich nicht mehr editieren kann, und es wäre schön, wenn die jemand in den 1. Teil einfügen könnte und dann sowohl den sinnlosen ersten Versuch als auch dieses Posting löschte. 

Danke, Nik


----------



## Mark2111 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Teichsüchtler 

Irgendwie steh ich da grad auf der Leitung.

Dieses Teil "steht" einfach im Filter drinnen und wird von unten belüftet mittels luftpumpe.

Aber wo fließt da frisches Wasser zu oder ist das nicht nötig.

Ich steh grad sowas von am Schlauch :O :O

Klärt mich bitte auf 

Lg mark


----------



## Olli.P (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Mark,

du hast dir die Frage doch schon selbst beantwortet................ 

Der EWS ist unten offen................

Uuuuund:

Dem Filter wird doch ständig neues Wasser zugeführt.................


----------



## Mark2111 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Na i bin deppat :-D 

Stimmt. Ist ja unten offen.

Hätten gestern vielleicht um 1 Bier weniger trinken sollen 

Danke trotzdem 

LG Mark


----------



## fischli8821 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

wäre schön wenn es funst, werde es mal nachbauen. aber ich glaube nicht das es so einfach ist, denn igenwie muß ja das gereinigte wasser zurück, oder ist es ein pm? genaue schnittzeichnung wäre schön.


----------



## Mark2111 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

So hab mir gestern auch so ein Teil gebaut nur passiert bei mir gar nix.
ist irgendwas falsch daran?
Das Teil lief seit gestern Abend nur hab ich keinen Schaum zusammengebracht. 

Hab eine Skizze gezeichnet wie ich ihn gebaut hab.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee warums nicht funktioniert

Lg Mark


----------



## Olli.P (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Mark,

meines Wissens nach sollte die Lochplatte über dem Wasserspiegel sein. 

Sie soll einfach nur verhindern, das die folgenden Luft-/Schaumblasen die vorhandenen zerschlagen....... 

Bei mir funzt das sogar mit einer 13x13mm Raster Filtermedienauflage!


----------



## Mark2111 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Servus Olli

Des heisst wenn ich den höher setz sollts funzen?

Hau das Teil gleich wieda aufm Müll 

Oder ich hab zu Wenig "fisch-lulu" im Wasser dass es nicht schäumt.

LG mark


----------



## Olli.P (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Mark,

wenn Eiweiß vorhanden ist, ja! 

Es ist aber auch manchmal ein wenig tüftelei bis man den passenden Punkt gefunden hat............ 

Also weiter probieren und sich ein wenig in Geduld üben, das kann schon mal ein, zwei Tage dauern bis da Schaum raus kommt. :smoki


----------



## Mr.Frost (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Gemeinde,
würde mir auch gerne einen Eiweißabschäumer bauen, benutze jedoch einen geschlossenen Eheimfilter. Ergo fällt "Abschäumer in den Filter hängen" aus. Pumpe ist eine Oase 3300.
Hat jemand einenTipp?

Bis demnäxt!

Volker


----------



## Mark2111 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> wenn Eiweiß vorhanden ist, ja!
> 
> ...



Hi Olli

Hab den jetz schon die ganze zeit laufen und da kommt nix raus 

Entweder geht er nicht oder es ist keine Eiweiß drinnen 

Sogesehen ist dieses Projekt eingestellt 

LG Mark


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallöle
@ Nik
Hat ja eine Weile gedauert bis ich mit deinen Abschäumer klar gekommen bin !
Ich glaub jetzt hab ich´s ,
Dein Gegenstromprinzip ist dafür das du dem Abschäumer ständig "frisches" Wasser zuführst.
Deine zusätzliche Verrohrung = So ähnlich eines Geruchsverschlusses am WT, Spüle usw..damit du den Wasserstand einstellen kannst !....... Warum ? 
Dein Ausströmstein hängt doch mittig im Wasserzulaufstrom , oder ? Wäre hier nicht eine Belüftung ähnlich der Mammutdruckdose (Tschechischer LH) besser , da die Strömung sich hier dann besser unterteilt ? Innen der Wasserstrom und ausser dann der Luftblasenstrom .


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallöle !
 Ick schiebs ma vorsichtig wieda hoch !


----------



## nik (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Naa guuuht ... 

hab's tatsächlich vergessen.

Hallo André,



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallöle
> @ Nik
> Hat ja eine Weile gedauert bis ich mit deinen Abschäumer klar gekommen bin !
> Ich glaub jetzt hab ich´s ,
> ...


Das Einstellen dient der Regulierung des Schaumaustritts.Die wichtige Funktion ist überhaupt erst mal den Wasserstand im Sprudelrohr zu halten. Der steht ja frei rum und so hat er einen einstellbaren Wasserstand. Das ist aber nur Nebeneffekt.
Grundsätzlich lässt der Abschäumer sich über die Pumpe, d.h. die Luftmenge einstellen. Dann kann es noch Sinn machen den Abschäumerkopf höher oder niedriger zu stellen, das verändert den Schaumraum. Das ist alles Feintuning und ergibt sich anfangs. 



> Dein Ausströmstein hängt doch mittig im Wasserzulaufstrom , oder ? Wäre hier nicht eine Belüftung ähnlich der Mammutdruckdose (Tschechischer LH) besser , da die Strömung sich hier dann besser unterteilt ? Innen der Wasserstrom und ausser dann der Luftblasenstrom .


Kann man machen. Ob das mit Druckdose feinperliger wird als mit Ausströmer kann ich nicht beurteilen. Im Zweifelsfall ist die feinere Perlung natürlich die bessere.
Ich füge noch mal ein Bild vom kompletten Abschäumerkopf ohne das Reaktionsrohr ein, das wohl bei der Beschreibung fehlt.
 
Das dicke Innenrohr ist der Wasserzulauf. Das Edelstahlsieb ist der Wassereintritt im Sprudel-/Reaktionsrohr. Ich denke, das ist mit dem nur rundum seitlichen Wassereintritt in das Reaktionsrohr gut gelöst. Der Schwamm hat keine besondere Funktion. Der wird auf das Rohr am Edelstahlsieb geschoben und das ganze dann in das dicke Innenrohr soweit, dass nur noch Edelstahlsieb als Wasseraustritt zu sehen ist. Das hält, mehr soll es nicht, kann man auch anders machen. Da ich oben in den Abschäumer nur einen Schlauch mit U-förmigem Ende als Wasserzufuhr einhänge, habe ich den Platz, den Luftschlauch im Wasserzulauf mittig im Abschäumerrohr runter zu führen. Das Foto entstand im Zuge des Austauschs des Lindenholzausströmers. Das war der letzte aus Holz, jetzt ist ein konventioneller drin, die halten länger. 
Jetzt ist eine Luftpumpe mit max 500l/h dran, die reicht gerade so. Mehr wäre besser.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo all !
Ok die "Trapsfunktion" dient dem  "festen"(festeinstellbaren) Wasserstand im EWS !


> Dann kann es noch Sinn machen den Abschäumerkopf höher oder niedriger zu stellen, das verändert den Schaumraum.


 
Der Schaumraum wäre doch über den "orangen" Sieb ! Oder ?
Meinst du vielleicht die "besprudelbare" Wasservorlage ( besprudelbare Wassermenge ) , hier in hellblau , die man in Abhängigkeit der benutzten Luftmenge einstellen kann ?
Hab mal aus deinen Röhrentraps ( links) ein sogenannten Flaschentraps (rechts) gemacht, den kann man räumlich kleiner bauen !
Jetzt mal eine ganz "....."  (das Wort iss weg) Frage !
Hab beim stöbern im Forum fast immer den EWS in DN 100 gesehen . Warum so gross , fällt denn so viel Eiweis , zeitlich gesehen durch´s füttern usw an ? Der reicht doch bestimmt auch in DN 70 , Oder ? Lese doch fast immer das der EWS nicht unbedingt "durchläuft" Oder ?
Ok sind viele Oder !


----------



## nik (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo André,

deine Zeichnung passt noch nicht.

Das innere Zulaufrohr ist viel zu weit runter gezogen und es wird auch nicht darin gesprudelt. Das Rohr reicht knapp unter den geplanten Wasserstand und dann kommt das Edelstahlsieb als Wasserzulauf und darunter ist ein großer Reaktionsraum. Ganz unten sitzt der Ausströmer und wenn die Blasen aufsteigen, dann außen am Wasserzulaufrohr vorbei. Siehe Pic in meinem letzten Post. 

Der Schaumablauf gehört dann auch nicht in das innere sondern an das äußere Rohr. Um das innere Rohr herum entsteht der Schaum. Das Sieb gehört dann nicht in das innere Rohr, sondern ebenfalls außen um das innere Rohr herum.

Der von dir eingezeichnete Wasserablauf geht so dann auch nicht. Deshalb ist der bei mir unten seitlich, wird außen über das dünne Rohr wieder hoch geführt - um den Wasserstand im Reaktionsrohr zu halten - und läuft dann einfach über. Um das Geplätscher zu vermeiden und einen möglichst ruhigen Ablauf zu erreichen wird der Überlauf in einem Rohr "kontrolliert" nach unten ausgeführt.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hab beim stöbern im Forum fast immer den EWS in DN 100 gesehen . Warum so gross , fällt denn so viel Eiweis , zeitlich gesehen durch´s füttern usw an ? Der reicht doch bestimmt auch in DN 70 , Oder ? Lese doch fast immer das der EWS nicht unbedingt "durchläuft" Oder ?
> Ok sind viele Oder !



Für den höheren Durchsatz taugt Din 100 besser. Bei mir ist das ja nur eine 1000l Teichschale. An einem großen Teich würde ich den eher mit größerem Durchmesser ausführen.

Meiner läuft durch. Hier entsteht die Belastung durch einfallende Blüten, Blätter, Schnick und Schnack. Das ist selbstregulierend, wenn wie zurzeit wenig reinfällt, dann schäumt er kaum ab.

Wenn ich dünge oder organische Stoffe zugebe, die ich nicht abgeschäumt haben will, dann drehe ich die Luftpumpe einfach ein bisschen runter. Dann dient der Abschäumer nur noch der Belüftung des Wassers.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Ok !
Habs nochmal überarbeitet !
Jetzt dann so ! Oder auch nischte ?
 
Das mit den Ablauf und den plätschern hab ich zwar noch nicht verstanden , aber egal
mir geht es in erster Linie um die Funktion ! Auslauf oben dann eben Schlauch (Rohr) dran unter die Wasseroberfläche damit und nix plätschert ! Oder halt eingraben !
Sind dann jetzt quasi 3 Rohre ineinander !


----------



## nik (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo André,

wenn du den eingräbst und für schwerkraftfähigen Betrieb haben willst, dann musst du das Wasser kurz unter dem geplanten Wasserspiegel von der Seite zuführen. Gepumpt geht das von oben.

Ablauf hast du noch keinen, der muss unten weggeführt werden - um im (auf der Zeichnung kurzen) Reaktionsrohr den Gegenstrom zu haben. Das wird dann wieder hoch geführt und läuft auf der Höhe des geplanten Wasserspiegels im Abschäumer über - und kann per schwerkraft in den Teich oder sonst wohin  laufen.

Bei dem Überlauf ist es wichtig, dass kein geschlossener Bogen ist, sonst saugt es den Abschäumer leer. Schau dir noch mal die Bilder in meiner ursprünglichen Beschreibung an. Das ist als Überlauf kein 90° Bogen sondern ein T-Stück mit einem Abgang nach oben, der abgeschnitten wurde.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallöle !
Aber Jetzt !
 
Das soll Rohr in Rohr sein ,ähnlich eines Flaschentraps ! Keine Röhrenkonstruktion wie bei dir Nik !
Einlauf zum Schwerkraftbetrieb geändert ! 
Edelstahlsieb (Saugrohrsieb) im Einlauf ? 
Schaumsieb kurz ü b e r ? dem Wasserspiegel ?


----------



## nik (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo André,

ist beinahe zweifelsfrei. 

Wenn auf dem linken Bild die Druckdose zu groß eingezeichnet ist - das Wasser muss ja an der vorbei - dann passt das!



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Edelstahlsieb (Saugrohrsieb) im Einlauf ?


Ich würde was anderes nehmen. Bei mir hat sich das mehrfach zugesetzt - und dann läuft der Abschäumer über! Irgendwas basteln, was nach unten geschlossen und das Wasser rundum seitlich raus lässt.



> Schaumsieb kurz ü b e r ? dem Wasserspiegel ?


Ja.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Super !
Dann kann ich ja hier ein Haken dran machen , muss ich eben mal im Winter bauen ! 
@ Nik 
Ok , ist aber nicht in Masstab ( Druckdose) gezeichnet !
Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch ! :shock
 Das durchströmen des Teil´s ist klar ! Aber nur warum als Gegenströmer kostet doch Energie !


----------



## nik (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Andre,

Gegenstrom verlängert die Kontaktzeit der Luftblasen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Nabend
So einfach und so logisch ! 
@ Nik 
Danke für deine Mühe ! Wenn es nach dem bauen nicht richtig funktioniert , melde ich mich wieder !


----------



## nik (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo André,

wenn es was abzuschäumen gibt, dann ist das nur Einstellungssache. Bei mir hat das auch mal 1-2 Tage gedauert bis es los ging. Aber du wirst es gelesen, haben, mein Teichlein ist ungefüttert und es ging um Mengen von einfallendem Laub, etc.. Bei den Pflaumen versagt er.  Sonst ist zurzeit Ruhe.
Gutes Gelingen!

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*



> Bei den Pflaumen versagt er.


Tja Schaumwein ist eine andere Nummer !


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Morgen zusammen
wie zufrieden seid ihr mit euren Eiweisabscheumern .
giebt es da Vorteile oder auch Nachteile die merklich durch das Abscheumen endstehen .
Treibe ich da nicht auch wichtige Gase aus dem Wasser raus die Wichtig für die Kois sind.

:? Wer hat Erfahrungswerte die er mal hier niederschreiben würde.

Gruss Reiner


----------



## Olli.P (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Reiner,

in erster Linie soll der EWA ja das Eiweiß aus dem Teich holen! 

Ein positiver Nebeneffekt ist zum Bsp. das hierbei auch mehr oder weniger Dreck bzw. Verfärbungen entfernt werden.

Führ dir den Thread doch mal ab der ersten Seite zu Gemüte, dann wirst du schon anhand der Postings selbst sehen, was da die Vorteile sind!


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Morgen Olaf
Danke  

Gruss Reiner 

Seite 27


----------



## Friedel01 (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Mal eine Frage zu den Luft(kugeln) -steinen im Eiweißabschäumer.
Müssen es unbedingt bei einem 110er Rohr 4-5 Luftsteine sein oder kann man auch sowas hier einbauen?

 

Dann hätte man ja das ganze Gerödel mit den vielen Schläuchen nicht...?


*
Gruß
Friedel*


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Mahlzeit 

Habe bei mir im Teichlein ab und an auch mal etwas Schaum und habe mich nun mit dem Abschäumer beschäftigt.
Funktionsprinzip ist soweit klar, Eigenbaumodelle wurden ja mehrfach vorgestellt.

Was ich jetzt nicht erkennen konnte (ich habe nicht alle 30 Seiten genau gelesen, manche habe ich auch etwas überflogen) benutzt man den EWS durchgehend oder bei Bedarf ?

Mein Problem ist, dass ich den Teich und Filter so gebaut habe das von Technik absolut nix zu sehen ist, ein EWS war da aber nicht eingeplant. Wenn es ausreicht den EWS ab und an zu nutzen kann ich in der Zeit einen Filterdeckel einfach auflassen. 
Wenn er aber durchgehend laufen sollte dann muss ich mir etwas mehr Gedanken für den Umbau machen ;-)

Gruß Markus


----------



## Olli.P (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Markus,

wenn du "nur" ab und an etwas Schaum hast musst du ihn nicht immer laufen lassen.


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: mein eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Olli,

danke für die Antwort, dann werde ich am WE wohl ein wenig basteln ;-)


----------



## Wasti (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo
Ich hab nen Tornado 2 Nachbau.
Leider funzt er nicht so richtig.
Meine Frage ist jetzt: brauch ich beim Trichterausgang nach oben noch eine Siebplatte um den Schaum endgültig vom Wasser zu trennen bevor er das Rohr raufläuft???
Bis jetzt kommen nur Wassertropfen statt Schaum.
Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.


----------



## stuppy1982 (9. Nov. 2016)

Hallo kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen ? ?  
Habe einen ewa von hoffisoft nachgebaut . Nur bekomme keinen Effektiven schaum hin.  

Habe vier 45x15x15 lindenholz Ausströmer .  Hoffe die reichen . 
Als lochplatte habe ich eine Platte mit 5mm Löchern . Wollte die noch ändern gegen wss feineres.  

Folgende Sauerstoff pumpen hätte ich 
Hailea v20
Hailea lk 35 

Welche von den pumpen reicht dafür ? ?  Wäre über jeden tip dankbar .  


Mfg Christian


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Christian, wie sieht es denn aus wenn du im Teich belüftest? Schäumt es denn da oder ist einfach nicht genug zum Schäumen da


----------



## rollikoi (9. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir auch einen solchen Abschäumer gebaut.
Bisher lief das Teil mit einer Hailea V20 und nach etwas austesten der Einbauhöhe gut.
Seit wenigen Monaten läuft er nun mit der Hailea V30 und bringt noch viel mehr Schaum.
Der Schaum ist vielleicht nicht immer so fest aber das ist ja egal, Hauptsache die schädlichen Stoffe sind aus dem Wasser.

LG Bernd


----------



## stuppy1982 (10. Nov. 2016)

Hallo , erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort  ,  was habt ihr denn für eine lochplatte ? ? Wie tief sind bei euch die Ausströmer ?  
LG Christian


----------



## rollikoi (10. Nov. 2016)

Bei mir ist keine Lochplatte drin.
Der EWS besteht aus 50cm 110er Rohr in das vier Ausströmersteine knapp über dem unteren Rand eingehängt sind. Oben sitzt eine Reduzierung auf 50er Rohr auf dem ein 87° Bogen sitzt. An diesem Bogen ist ein Stück 50er Rohr angebracht, die Länge des Rohres ist individuell einstellbar je nach dem wo es eingebaut ist.

LG Bernd


----------



## stuppy1982 (11. Nov. 2016)

Alles klar Bernd , da weiß ich erstmal bescheid ,  wie tief hast du den ewa den eingehängt ins Wasser ? ? Wieviel schaum hast du am Tag ? ? 

LG Christian


----------



## rollikoi (11. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

habe an dem 50er Rohr mittels Rohrschelle ein Stück Gewindestage angefügt. Durch eine Bohrung am Rand des Filters kann der EWS höhenverstellbar arretiert werden. 

LG Bernd


----------



## stuppy1982 (12. Nov. 2016)

@Bernd 

ok das wollte ich mit einen syropor ring machen , falls sich der wasswerstand mal in der tonne ändert . 

so die ausströmer mussen dann  bestimmt ganz unten ins das rohr . werde es dann mal ausprobieren ohne lochplatte . muss nur noch sehen wie ich den ewa in meiner ersten filtertonne unterbekomme da wo die bürsten drin sind . 

mfg christian


----------



## rollikoi (12. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

das mit dem Styroporschwimmer finde ich auch passabel. Da ich meinen Filter gepumpt betreibe bleibt der Wasserstand immer gleich du ich kann den EWS fest montieren.
Die Ausströmer werden am Fuß des Rohres angebracht, aber aus Platzgründen sind sie unterschiedlich gestuft positioniert.

LG Bernd


----------



## stuppy1982 (12. Nov. 2016)

Hallo ,  du hast diese blauen kugeln drin oder ? ?  Meinst du ich komme mit meinen 4x lindenholz (oder 5?)45x15x15  klar oder soll ich auch kugeln nehmen ? ?  
LG Christian


----------



## rollikoi (12. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe vier der blauen Ausströmerkugeln verbaut.
Lindenholzausströmer sind auch geeignet, durch die feineren Blasen evtl. sogar besser, nur die Haltbarkeit ist nach einer Saison am Ende. Ich würde es bei vier Ausströmern lassen, der Platz ist begrenzt.

LG Bernd


----------

